# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " الوسادة " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بكل الحب كانت معنا على مدار شهرين كاملين الأخت العزيزة

anoucha

نرجو لها أطيب التمنيات واجمل الأوقات دائما ..



واليوم .. نرحب من جديد

بضيفة جديدة .. ذات الحضور الرائع والمميز

أحببناها جميعا .. وسعدنا بمواضيعها الرائعة دائما

نرحب معا مع ضيفتنا


(( هديل ))
- الوسادة -


فأهلا بكِ هديل على كرسي الإعتراف

وسنكون سعداء جميعا بالتعرّف اليكِ عن قرب أكثر


أهلا بكِ  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا وسهلا فيكي و لي عودة قريبة بإذن الله  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]:Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy::Red-Sleepy:

يا حبيـــــــــــــبيييييييييييييييييييييييي

اهلا و سهلا بالجميع 

هلا هدوئة هلا و الله :yelling:[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بيدي استفتح

يا اللله  و الله لأهريكي اسئله 

رح تحلمي بواحد اسمه عاشق الحصن نازل فيني اسئله



و اول سؤال البطاقه التعريفيه لو سمحتي اختي العزيزه 

وبدي اياها بالتفصيل الممل

----------


## الوسادة

> بيدي استفتح
> 
> يا اللله  و الله لأهريكي اسئله 
> 
> رح تحلمي بواحد اسمه عاشق الحصن نازل فيني اسئله
> 
> 
> 
> و اول سؤال البطاقه التعريفيه لو سمحتي اختي العزيزه 
> ...


ههههههههه له له الله يسامحك الله لا يهري حدا 
بس بلا شو الأسئلة انا ما بعرف شو هي البطاقة هادي استاز عاشق

----------


## عاشق الحصن

البطاقه التعريفيه يعني انه تحكي عن حالك اسمك 

حياتك هواياتك اتجاهاتك دراستك اصحابك وكل اشي يعني
يلا حركيلي حالك عمو ما بدي انتظار

----------


## الوسادة

*اهاااااااااااا و الله انا رح احرك حالي بعد ما رح ارد عليك لأني رح ائوم عن الكمبيوتر اسألني ليش <<<<<<<<<ليش ؟؟؟

لأني بدي اطلع هههههههه 

بس رح ارجع ايووووون مش تفكرني بدي اهرب 

يللا رح ابدا ا


اولا انا هديل ( الوسادة او المخدة على ئولتك ) 

تانيا عمري 18 

تالتا انا سنة اولى جامعة 

هندسة حاسوب 

رابعا 

هواياتي 

الرسم و النت 

و صحابي كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــر لأنو حسب ما امي بتحكيلي اني اجتماعية جدااااااااا 

و الله انا بحب الناس كتيـــــــــــرر

منيح هالئدة ههههههه 



*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بس هاد اللي قدرتي عليه

طيب بكفي  لانه انا حزنت عليكي

و الله يخليلك امك يا رب

يا ست اجتماعيه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سؤال مني انا
من وين جايبة هالطيبة والرقة هاي؟؟؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

> سؤال مني انا
> من وين جايبة هالطيبة والرقة هاي؟؟؟؟


ههههههههههههههههههه

و الله ما بعرف الطيبة من بابا و الرقة من ماما او ازا بدك العكس ههههههه

لا بمزح و الله هاد رأي حلو و بعتز فيو يا زمردة 

بس بصراة ما بعرف من وين و يمكن انتي ماخدة عني فكرة غلط ههههاااااااي بنصحك ما تتسرعي

اسألي حبيبتي كمان اسألي ئااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد ما بدك

----------


## الوسادة

> بيدي استفتح
> 
> يا اللله  و الله لأهريكي اسئله 
> 
> رح تحلمي بواحد اسمه عاشق الحصن نازل فيني اسئله
> 
> 
> 
> و اول سؤال البطاقه التعريفيه لو سمحتي اختي العزيزه 
> ...


وينو يللي بدو يهريني اسألة وينو  :110104 EmM7 Prv:  :110104 EmM7 Prv:  :110104 EmM7 Prv:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو رأيك ندردش شوي مع بعض؟؟

لونك المفضل؟؟
دلعك الدائم؟؟
اصابعك مو وحدة بس من ايد وحدة شو رأيك في هـ المقولة؟؟
لو تملكين مفتاح سعادة لإنسان واحد فمن هو  المناسب لها؟؟
هل تعتنين بإظافرك؟؟
اسم محبب لقلبك؟؟
عضو ذكر بالمنتدى له معزة مختلفة عن الجميع وعضوة انثى؟؟
انسان عزيز على قلبك يفدى بـ حياتك؟؟
اكتب كلمة معناها صعب ولا يفهمها الكثيرون؟؟
صدفة في حياتك اعجبتكي؟؟
انسان تعتقدين انه انتِ وانتِ هو؟؟
يشبه القمر فمن هو/هي؟؟
هل تعتبرين الغموض وحدة ام حزن ام لكِ منظور اخر؟؟
"تنبض قلوب الجميع"؟؟ احب نعم/لا؟؟
سبق واخذتي صفعة على وجهك من احد؟؟


اكتفي لهنا واقدر اجابتك عليها؟؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]
اهلين ام غمازة احلى ام غمازة و الله



لونك المفضل؟؟

الزهري 

و بعدي الأبيض 



دلعك الدائم؟؟

هدول مش هدولاك ههاااااااااي ( بايخة صح ) 



اصابعك مو وحدة بس من ايد وحدة شو رأيك في هـ المقولة؟؟

ههههههههه معها مية بالمية نطوا عليك الحرمية من شباك البلدية 



لو تملكين مفتاح سعادة لإنسان واحد فمن هو المناسب لها؟؟

يعني لو معاي مفتاح سعادة و بدي اعطي لحدا 



اممممممممم بعطي لحد انتو ما بتعرفو بس هو يا حرام نفسيتو تعبانة دايما و كئييييييب 



هل تعتنين بإظافرك؟؟

يسسسسس بس مناكيري ما بتغير يعني دايما حاطة منكير زهري لاني دايما لابسة زهري ههههه 



اسم محبب لقلبك؟؟

ابراهيم 





عضو ذكر بالمنتدى له معزة مختلفة عن الجميع وعضوة انثى؟؟

هدوئة ( هدوء عاصف ) 


و البنات وردة السعادة و انتي ( مش لوجهك و الله )  :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]: 

انسان عزيز على قلبك يفدى بـ حياتك؟؟

هوشوفي العزيزين كتار بس انو توصل لدرجة حياتي لسه هادي الدرجة ما وصلها الا ماما و بابا 

اكتب كلمة معناها صعب ولا يفهمها الكثيرون؟؟

الوسادة 

صدفة في حياتك اعجبتكي؟؟

لما غيرو  مسرح التربية الوطنية عنا بالجامعة و الله هاد احلى يوووووووووووووم  لأنو صار فيو صدفة بتجنن 

انسان تعتقدين انه انتِ وانتِ هو؟؟

اممممممممم لسه ما وصلت لهالدرجة معي ههههه 

يشبه القمر فمن هو/هي؟؟

هو  ( عمر ابن اخي ) 

هي ( اختي ) 



هل تعتبرين الغموض وحدة ام حزن ام لكِ منظور اخر؟؟

الغموض بالنسبة اللي شي رااااااائع لأنو بخليك تحبي الإنسان اكتـــــــر يمكن ما يكون في سبب اقوى من انك بدك تعرفي هالإنسان اكتررررر و اكتر و تحاولي تعيشي بعالمه 

"تنبض قلوب الجميع"؟؟ احب نعم/لا؟؟

لا 


سبق واخذتي صفعة على وجهك من احد؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

من امي و انا زغيرة يمكن كنت بالروضة بس بستحي احكي ليش هههههههههههههههههه 

هلا زمردة منورة و الله 

ان شالله اكون جاوبت منيح 

 [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله بتجنني يا روحي ويسلموو لأني عزيزة عـ قلبك  :Bl (3):

----------


## Sc®ipt

السلام عليكم ...

انا كمان عندي كم سؤال بتمنى يكونو خفيفين و ما ازعجك فيهم

1 - ما سبب (سر) اختيارك لأسمك بالمنتدى - الوسادة - ؟؟
2 - شو احلى شي بالمنتدى - بوجهة نظرك الخاصة - ؟؟
3 - لو حكيتلك شو تعريفك الخاص للصداقة (من وجهتين نظر مختلفتين الواقع و الإنترنت) ؟؟
4 - اذكري 5 اعضاء مميزين في المنتدى - من وجهة نظرك - و اذكري شو الي بميز كل شخص فيهم .

بكتفي بهاي الأسئلة اليوم
بتمنى ما اكون ازعجتك بالأسئلة و انها تكون خفيفة و لطيفة عليكي

تحياتي ... Sc®ipt

----------


## الوسادة

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> انا كمان عندي كم سؤال بتمنى يكونو خفيفين و ما ازعجك فيهم
> 
> 1 - ما سبب (سر) اختيارك لأسمك بالمنتدى - الوسادة - ؟؟
> 
> هو اهم شي انو انا بحب النوم و تاني شي انو انا بحب وسادتي كتيـر هههههه و تالت شي ما حد رح يفهمها عليي ببصملك بالعشرة او بالعشرين ازا بدك
> 
> 
> ...


له له يا زيدووووو شو ازعجتني ما ازعجتني و الله انا بالنسبة اللي اعضاء المنتدى بمونو يسألو متل ما بدهم 

آآآآآآآآآآآسفة على كتر الحكي ههههههههه

----------


## Sc®ipt

تسلمي كلك زوق  :Eh S(17): 
اجاباتك حلوة و روعة و دمها خفيف  :SnipeR (96): 

و بما انه احنا (جامع حالي معكم كمان  :SnipeR (43): ) بنمون نسأل قد ما بدنا
الي رجعة ثانية

<< اسلوب اجاباتك جد روعة  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]تسلم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا رب  زوووووووووووو ء يا عمي ناس زووووووووووء 
احكي آآآآآآآآآآآمين ( حكيت ) <<<<<<شطوووووووو ر 

و الله يا ريت ترجع و يسأل الكل 

اسأل ولووووووووو 
 اسمي ئاعدة عالكرسي بدون اسألة اسألو يا حبايبي اسألو 

[/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

هههههه شكله عاجبك الكرسي

بما  انك بتحبي الكرسي و بما انه يجمعنا عالم الكمبيوتر  :SnipeR (96):  هاي كم سؤال تسلكي حالك فيهم لبكرا :P

1 - كل انسان وله أمنيات وأمال .. يا ريت تخبرينا عن الحلم الذي يراودك أو بالأحرى الأمنية اللي بتتمنيها في المستقبل ؟
2 - اذكري موقف بضحك حصل معك (بما لا يقل عن 30 صفحة هههههه) ؟؟ >> بمزح مش تصدقي :P
3 - هل انتي راضية عن نفسك ؟؟ ليش ؟؟ واذا لأ مش راضية شو هو الرضى الي بتطمحي توصليله ؟؟
4 - شو اكثر شغلة بحياتك انك بتتقنيها ؟؟ و شو اكثر شغلة بتحسي حالك مقصرة فيها او مو معطيتها حقها ؟؟

لي عودة ...  :SnipeR (43): 

رح اجننك :upset2:  :Big Grin:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

هههههههههه هو و الله من جهة عاجبني عاجبني 

يللا خليني ابلش 


 1- كل انسان وله أمنيات وأمال .. يا ريت تخبرينا عن الحلم الذي يراودك أو بالأحرى الأمنية اللي بتتمنيها في المستقبل ؟



و الله امنيتي اخلص دراستي و آخد دورات و اصير اشي نايس بالحياة و اعمل عيلة حلوة و امورة و شطورة بس بالنسبة للامنية الأولى بدها تعب و خصوصي مع العشرة من عشرين  بالرياضيات ههاااااااي 




2 - اذكري موقف بضحك حصل معك (بما لا يقل عن 30 صفحة هههههه) ؟؟ >> بمزح مش تصدقي :P



لاااااااااااااااااا هادي الأشياء سر بس عنجد لو احكيها ما رح توئفوا ضحك بس للأسف ما بئدر احكيها ههههه 
اما يللي بئدر احكي زنخ زناخة 

بس ر احكي واحد و انا بالمدرسة طبعا بالخمس دئايئ كيف مدرسة البنات بتكون ديسكووووو 

ما علينا بطول السيرة طبعا صفنا كان احدى طاولات هالديسكو و بنغني و بنرئص و انا بتهبل و بصراحة الحكي مو متل الشوف و الله من كتر ما انا منسجمة بالهبل انو المس فاتت و الكل سكت و انا لسه بتهبل و الكل بتطلع 

و المشكلة شو كنت عم بتهبل لو تعرفو 

كنت بتخوت عالبنات يللي بالشباك يللي ئدامنا ( يعني جوا المدرسة بس عند شباك الكردور التاني ) و بتهبل و هبل عنجد 

و بنكش مخاتي عليهم و متل ما حكيتلكم الحكي مو متل الشوف هههههه بس من حسن حظي انو المس يللي كانت هي مسة الرياضة و انا الأولى عندها بالكشافة ما بتئدر تزعلني و الدنيا توجيهي ( ما تستغربو انو توجيهي بياخدو رياضة . كل شي عنا عادي ) 

آآآآآآآآآآخ خلصت الئصة 

3 - هل انتي راضية عن نفسك ؟؟ ليش ؟؟ واذا لأ مش راضية شو هو الرضى الي بتطمحي توصليله ؟؟



و الله الحمد لله راضية بس الله اعلم شو مخبية الأيام 

4 - شو اكثر شغلة بحياتك انك بتتقنيها ؟؟ و شو اكثر شغلة بتحسي حالك مقصرة فيها او مو معطيتها حقها ؟؟



فش اشي بتقنوا 

يعني كيف احكيلك يا زيدو انا متل ما بحكو بصلتي محوئة لا و الله مو محروئة مشعوطة ما عندي صبر ( على ئولة عاصي ما لي صب يا ناس ) عنجد لا لا تلوموني 

و للأسف كل شي عندي شلفئة هههههه ما عدا الكمبيوتر اي شي بصير عندهم بنادوني 

يعني هاد الشاطرة فيه بحبه مش بإيدي 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآخ تكسروا حناكي 

انا كتيــــر بكي بعرف و الله 

يسلموووو زيدوووووووووووو


[/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *[align=center]
> 
> هههههههههه هو و الله من جهة عاجبني عاجبني 
> 
> يللا خليني ابلش 
> 
> 
>  1- كل انسان وله أمنيات وأمال .. يا ريت تخبرينا عن الحلم الذي يراودك أو بالأحرى الأمنية اللي بتتمنيها في المستقبل ؟
> 
> ...



جد اجاباتك من الآخر و بتمنى اني ما اكون ثقلت عليكي

بكرا راجعلك  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]يعني طول ما انا اقرأ وانا اضحك .. الله يجازي بلايشك يا "هدّول" .. راجعلك بكرة .. كوني على موعد ..

وأهلا بكِ على "كرسي الإعتراف"  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله متت ضحك ما اسكى هالبنت  :Bl (31):

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]يعني طول ما انا اقرأ وانا اضحك .. الله يجازي بلايشك يا "هدّول" .. راجعلك بكرة .. كوني على موعد ..
> 
> وأهلا بكِ على "كرسي الإعتراف" [/align]




هلااااااااااا هدوئة الله يديم الضحكة يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا رب احكي آمين ( آمين ) 

بنستناك بس احنا عارفين انك مشغول هالأيام صاااااااااااااااااااح آه يا عمي مين شاف حبابه نسا صحابه 

يا مصلحجي   :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04: هههههههههههههههه 

 لا لا بمزح مش تزعل ولوووووووووووو  معلش اتحمل زناختي

----------


## الوسادة

> والله متت ضحك ما اسكى هالبنت



لا لا كله ولا تموتي ام غمازة و الله هلأ ببطل احكي شي وااااااااااااااااااااااا 




لا لا بمزح اضحكي ئااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد ما بدك بس بدون ما تموتي صح هو الموت علينا حئ بس لا لا ( احكيلي خلص فلسفة ) <<<<<<<حكيتيلي  :SnipeR (79):  :SnipeR (79): 


اما بالنسبة ل ( ما اسكى هالبنت ) فهاد لأني طالعة لصحبيتي وحدة ما بعرف ازا بتعرفيها و لا لأ انا بسميها ام غمازة و بتسدئي لو حكيتلك اني لهلأ ما بعرف شو اسمها العنجدي ( بلا شو اسمك العنجدي ) ههههههههه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هلااااااااااا هدوئة الله يديم الضحكة يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا رب احكي آمين ( آمين )  
> بنستناك بس احنا عارفين انك مشغول هالأيام صاااااااااااااااااااح آه يا عمي مين شاف حبابه نسا صحابه  
> يا مصلحجي هههههههههههههههه  
> لا لا بمزح مش تزعل ولوووووووووووو معلش اتحمل زناختي


 


*هههههههههههههههههههه ولوووووووووووووووووو يا "هدّول" انا ازعل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*كمان لعلمك انا مش مشغول ، مبارح شيّكت عالمنتدى وانا بنص الحفلة يا هبّولة ههههههههههه وهيني اليوم معكم ان شاء الله طول الوقت .. وبالنسبة للمصلحجي اكيد انا مصلحجي ولوووووووووووو بدك تيجي تحكيلي عن حالي هههههههههه ..* 

*الله يسعدك هدّول ..* 

*بس بدي اعرف .. يعني ايام المدرسة كانت كلها شقاوة وضحك ورقص عالكراسي هههههههههه ، بدي اعرف هالإشي بصير كمان بالجامعة؟؟ ولا تغير؟ انا بعرف انو اللي فيه عادة ما بغيرها فكيف بتتحملي تغيري من عوايدك بالجامعة !!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههههههههههه 

هو شوف صراحتن صراحتن هبلي خف كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــر يعني نطنطة و غنا و رئص يييييييييي طبعا لا 

بس ما تخاف طاقاتي ما بضل مكبوتة بفجرها ببيتنا هههههاااااااي بقرقع اخواني و اختي و ماما و بابا 

بس كزناخة و هبل خفيف لساته بس توقعاتي تشير اني رح ارجع متل ما كنت يمكن هلأ لانو جو جديد و هيك بس بعدين رح ارجع هديــــــــــــــــل الهبلة 

نورنا ابو الهد ههههههههه ( دلع جديد ) [/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *[align=center]هههههههههههههههههه [/align]*[align=center]
> 
> *هو شوف صراحتن صراحتن هبلي خف كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــر يعني نطنطة و غنا و رئص يييييييييي طبعا لا* 
> 
> *بس ما تخاف طاقاتي ما بضل مكبوتة بفجرها ببيتنا هههههاااااااي بقرقع اخواني و اختي و ماما و بابا* 
> 
> *بس كزناخة و هبل خفيف لساته بس توقعاتي تشير اني رح ارجع متل ما كنت يمكن هلأ لانو جو جديد و هيك بس بعدين رح ارجع هديــــــــــــــــل الهبلة* 
> 
> *نورنا ابو الهد ههههههههه ( دلع جديد )* [/align]


 

*لا ما تحكي هبلة انتي امورتنا .. الله يديم هالسعادة على قلبك وعلى قلب كل الي بحبوكِ ، ومرسي على الاسم الجديد ههههههههههه شكله من ضواحي الشاااااااااااااغووووووووور هههههههههههههه*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]خلص و لا تزعل 

المهز بلا ما انو مسلسل الخوالي حلوووووووو هي هي هي هييييييييييييييييييييييييي 

لا اله الا الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله متزكرها هادي كمان هههههههااااااااااي  يا حرام و هي بتغنيها بتشد عحالها كتيــــــــر هههههههههه 




حطيتلك اياه بالتهنئة 

و الله لازم نعملك مباركة هههههههههااااااي [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حبوبتي...

صفة تكرهينها في ذاتك وصفة محببة؟؟
طبخة لا تقاوميها؟؟
انسان عزيز رحل؟؟
شعورك في مناسبة لا تنسيه ابدا؟؟
هل تؤمنين بالحب عـ النت؟؟
ان حدث وتقدم لكي الان من يخطبك هل توافقين وان لا لماذا؟؟
ما حكمتك بـ الحياة؟؟
لو سنحت لكِ الفرصة بإدارة المنتدى ما هي اولى خطواتك؟؟
هل تصلين؟؟
بأي جامعة انتِ؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هلاااااااااا ام غمازة 



صفة تكرهينها في ذاتك وصفة محببة؟؟


صفة بكرهها : العجلة مو عجلة السيارة لا يعني الإستعجال و كمان مو فعل يفيد الصيرورة من الفعل عجل لا ئصدي  ( عدم الصبر ) 
صفة محببة : هبلي و الله اني بحبه
 

طبخة لا تقاوميها؟؟

هي مو طبخة لأنو الطبخات العادية ما بحبها بس انا ما بقاوم البيتزاااااااا

انسان عزيز رحل؟؟

و الله تبع الباص يللي كان يوديني و يجيبني من المدرسة الله يرحمه مات و الكل زعل عليه حتى ماما و بابا يللي ما بعرفو و الله زعلو عليه و زعلو عزعلي من كتر ما زعلت ( حلوين هالزعلات كلها ) لأ لأنو بصراحة كان صغير بالعمر يعني 21 و متل ما بتعرفو لما شب يروح مو متل لما ختيار يروح و عالعموم كان يوم كتيـــــــــر بشع و الله يرحمه 


شعورك في مناسبة لا تنسيه ابدا؟؟

بالتوجيهي طبعا لأنو كانت صدمة لكل العيلة اني ارفع معدلي هيك من 83.4 ل 91,3 


هل تؤمنين بالحب عـ النت؟؟

امممممممممم لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا 

نصيحة للجميع ما تجربوه لأنو هبل و مسخرة

ان حدث وتقدم لكي الان من يخطبك هل توافقين وان لا لماذا؟؟

بصراحة حسب ازا كان منيح بوافئ ليه لأ احنا ما عنا انو ضروري البنت تكون فوئ 25 حتى تتزوج لا لأنو اختي اتزوجت تئريبا بعمري 
عنا المهم يكون منيح  و اني انا احبه ( بلا ركزي عالتانية ) 


ما حكمتك بـ الحياة؟؟

اضحك للدنيا بتضحكلك 

لو سنحت لكِ الفرصة بإدارة المنتدى ما هي اولى خطواتك؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني بهالسؤال يا ام غمازة لما تسنح هالفرصة بحلها حلال 

هل تصلين؟؟

امممممممممم بصراحة نعم ما عدا الفجر هههههه و الله بكسل اصحى 

بأي جامعة انتِ؟؟

البلقاء التطبيقية ( البوليتكنك ) و ازا ما بتعرفيها بهالإسم اسمها العنجدي ( كلية الهندسة التكنلوجية ) بس ما بب احكي لأنو بصراحة ما الو علاقة فيها هههههههههه لازم يسموها ( كلية الهندسة الحجرية الجاهلية ) 

يسلمووووووووووووووووو بعرف اني حكيت كتيـــــــر 

[/align]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هلا مين هون ام الهداهد ؟؟ نووووووووووووووووورت 

goooooooooooooooooo
الى الاسئله  :SnipeR (88): 

اذا اردت ان تبكي على من تبكي ؟؟

اوصفيلي هالاشياء بكلمه او 2 او 3

الحب:
المصير:
الانسان:
الدموع:
الاردن:

مكان بتحبي تروحيله وبدك توخذيني معك غصبن عن الطيار؟؟


شو بمثلولك هالاعضاء:

عريسنا شيخ الشباب وهو هدوووووء عاصف
عروستنا اميره قوس النصر

محمد حوريه mylife

تحيه عسكريه

العالي عالي

وخلص ( هاد مو عضو )

 :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45): 
تعبت ارجعلك بوقت فراغي يا ورده

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني ما قصرتي هدولة صح ما جاوبتي عـ سؤال بس يلا مسامحة  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## الوسادة

> هلا مين هون ام الهداهد ؟؟ نووووووووووووووووورت 
> 
> هههههههههههههه عجبتني ام الهداهد 
> 
> 
> 
> goooooooooooooooooo
> الى الاسئله 
> 
> ...



تعالي كل يوم خيتااااااااااا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تسلمي خيتووووو 
بس على فكره اجاباتك من الااااااااااااااااااخر حلوين 
 :SnipeR (98):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

افضل يوم/شهر بالنسبة لكِ وليش؟؟
حلمك؟؟
مثلك الاعلى؟؟
لو اردت ان تكون مشرف اي قسم تختارِ؟؟
عضو تود مصادقته خارج المنتدى؟؟
عضو تتمنى يضيفك كـ صديق اله؟؟
عضو تعجبك صورته الرمزية وعضو يعجبك توقيعه؟؟
اخر من تتذكر قبل النوم؟؟
ما رأيك بـ مقولة "الي بيته من زجاج لا يرمي الناس بحجارة"؟؟
توأم روحك؟؟
شخص لا ترفض له طلب؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

افضل يوم/شهر بالنسبة لكِ وليش؟؟

افضل يوم ( ما في يوم محدد المهم يكون الواحد فيو مرتاح البال ) 
افضل شهر ( مستحيل يمر شهر يكون كله منيح بس انا بحب الشهر يللي بكون فيو الجو بارد كتيـــر يعني شهر واحد ) 


حلمك؟؟

اكمل دراستي و تعليمي بالمجال يللي اخترته و اصير اشي الو قيمة 


مثلك الاعلى؟؟

ماما و بابا 


لو اردت ان تكون مشرف اي قسم تختارِ؟؟

بصراحة ما بحب المسؤولية و لو بدي اكون مشرفة فهاد عشان ما ازعل هالحدا هو حاطط ثقته فيي 


عضو تود مصادقته خارج المنتدى؟؟

كل يللي بحكي معهم هون نفسي اشوفهم عالحئيئة 


عضو تتمنى يضيفك كـ صديق اله؟؟

ليش اتمنى لو بدي انا بضيفه يعني كيف احكيلك انا من النوع يللي ما بستنى حد يضيفني لأ بالعكس لما احس اني حابة اتعرف على حدا انا ببدي مبادرتي لأنو ممكن هو يكون مو منتبه اللي و بهيك بنصير اصدقاء ( طبعا سواء عضو او عضوة ) 
عضو تعجبك صورته الرمزية وعضو يعجبك توقيعه؟؟

الصورة الرمزية ( هدوئة )
التوقيع ( عم بحاول اتزكر عند مين شفته بس مو متزكرة بس هو حاطط صورة مكتوب عليها ( حلو نعيش الحب بقلوب الأطفال ) و في بنت صغيرة دايرة وجهها و بتكتب عالحيط ) 


اخر من تتذكر قبل النوم؟؟

بصراحة بتزكر اشياء كتيــر ( ما في شي محدد ) 
و غالبا يللي بتزكره بكون اشي ضل مرافئني طول اليوم يعني ممكن اكون لعبت لعبة شدة و اضل متزكرة الورئ او اكون ئضيت اليوم دراسة بضل بعئلي شكل الكتاب و هيك يعني 

ما رأيك بـ مقولة "الي بيته من زجاج لا يرمي الناس بحجارة"؟؟

مقولة حلوة بس يا ريت توئف عالحجارة بس


توأم روحك؟؟

ما حدا 

شخص لا ترفض له طلب؟؟

ما رح احكي ماما و بابا لأني ما برد عليهم هههههه 

لهلأ ما في حد برد عليه خليني عايشة حياتي آخريته ييجي حد ما نرفضله طلب  بالحياة ههههه 

شكرا زمردة عالأسئلة الحلوة منورة دايما 

[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حبيبة قلبي نورتي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هدولة كيفك؟


هدولة حابب تحكيلنا ما مدى اهتمامك بجمال مشاركاتك من حيث التنسيق والإختيار للصور والألوان .. يعني انا بشوف انو مجرد قراءة مشاركاتك بحد ذاته روعة وبجذب القاريء بطريقة غير اعتيادية .. وبرضو بدي تحكيلنا بلكي استفدنا عن اختيارك لمواضيعك كيف بتنقيهم وكيف بتعدلي عليهم لحتى تظهر بصمتك المميزة عليهم؟

باختصار : نصيحة النا حتى ننتج مشاركات مميزة كمشاركاتك  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]



هدولة كيفك؟

هلا هدوئة و الله ماشي حالي الأردن اشتائتلك 




هدولة حابب تحكيلنا ما مدى اهتمامك بجمال مشاركاتك من حيث التنسيق والإختيار للصور والألوان ..

و الله يا هدوئة انا كل شي بحياتي بئيسه على حالي كيف احكيلك يعني بحط حالي مكان كل واحد حط موضوع و بحكي انا لو طيت موضوع بحب كل واد يرد عليه يكون رده فيو هدف و فيو رأيي و فيو نقد و بنفس الوئت يكون حلو عشان يجذبني



 لأنو بزماناتي اخدت دورة 
عن هالشغلات هادي انو كيف الإنسان يخللي الآخرين ينسحروا برأيوا سواء استجابه اللو او ما استجابه ظاهريا ( لأنه بكون دخل لصماصيم قلبهم ) و بدون ما اطول عليك فهادي احدى الوسائل يللي بتجذب التانيين الك و لرأيك الكتابي طبعا بكل تواضع هالشي هاد بالإضافة انو مدروس بالإضافة انو فطري و عفوي اكتر 

 [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

 يعني انا بشوف انو مجرد قراءة مشاركاتك بحد ذاته روعة وبجذب القاريء بطريقة غير اعتيادية ..


و الله كبرتلي راسي يا هدوئة هاد كله لأني طالعتلك 

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

وبرضو بدي تحكيلنا بلكي استفدنا عن اختيارك لمواضيعك كيف بتنقيهم وكيف بتعدلي عليهم لحتى تظهر بصمتك المميزة عليهم؟



باختصار : نصيحة النا حتى ننتج مشاركات مميزة كمشاركاتك


بصراحة مو عارفة شو احكيلك و الله خجلتني و مع اني ما بحب اعطي نصائح لأني بس انو النصائح بدها انسان فهمان مو متلي يعني هههه 

بس رح احكي انا شو بعمل 



1) اول خطوة حط حالك مكان كل الناس و كل الأذواق

 

2 ) تاني شي بالنسبة للمواضيع انت لازم تختار اشياء تعجب كل الأذواق و بنفس الوئق تكون ممتعة و مسلية و مفيدة و شكلها لو ( لأنو بتوقع إنو شكل الموضوع ما بتختلف فيو الآراء اسألني ليش <<<<< ليش ؟؟؟؟





لأنو لو بتتزكر و احنا صغار كنا نب كل شي مكتوب بخط كبير و ملون و مليان صور 
و الإنسان مهما تغير و كبر رح يضل فيو شي من طفولته و كل الأطفال كانو يشتركو بهاد الإشي ازن كلنا بنشترك بهاد الإشي



3 ) تالت شي لازم تكون انت من جوا راضي عن حالك و بهيك رح يطلع منك اشي كتيـــر حلو يا هدوئة 




4) رابع شي كل واحد فينا لازم يدخل على مواضيع الأعضاء التانيين و يقرأ و يتعلم و يرد عليهم و ينتقدهم ( طبعا بأدب ) و ينضف حاله من عقدة ( أنا ) ( يعني انو يدخل عل مواضيع الأعضاء و ازا عجبه الموضوع ما يرد عليه لمجرد انو موضوع مميز ) 



يعني بتلائي موضوع عدد الردود فيو صفر و المشاهدات 100 ( طيب ليش ؟؟؟)

و بالنهاية يا هدوء الإبداع ( طبعا ما عم بحكي عن حالي بس عم بحكي عنو بما انك انت فتحت السيرة ) الإبداع بده الب ابيض و راضي عن حاله و الب بشوف كل شي بعملوه الناس حلو ( طبعا لما يكون شي منيح بس )



 اهم شي حط حالك مكان الناس و الأعضاء 

بتمنى اكون وصلت الفكرة



منور هدوئة دايما و آسفة عالإالة بس السؤال بدو لسه اكتر من هيك 

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]والله يا هدولة النقاط اللي ذكرتيها لازم تنحط بموضوع مستقل يستفيد منه الزوار ..

هدولة كيبوردك بقرط بحرف الـ (ح)  :Big Grin: 

ما علينا ..

والله انا المشتاقلك ومشتاق للأردن ... ان شاء الله الرجعة قريبة ..


هدولة .. فكرك لو الواحد نقل تجربته الناجحة للناس بكون بمدح بنفسه؟ بالنسبة الي لأ بالعكس هيك بتفيدي الناس وفق تجربتك الشخصية ، مشان هيك لا تضلي تحطي جمل معترضة بنص حديثك اوك؟

برضو ما علينا  :Big Grin: 


شو آخر أخباراتك بالجامعة؟ سمعت مرة انو من لما دخلتي الجامعة تغير عليكِ جو الضحك والمرح والمزح وحسيتي انها اجواء جدّية ، بس مرة كمان حكيتي انو قريبا رح ترجع اجواء "الفلتان" ، بس حابب اعرف شو رح يتغير يعني لإنو بصراحة خايف "يطسّوكِ انذار مزدوج وانا شخصيا بهمني أمرك يعني  :Emb3(1): [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

هههههههههههههه و الله ضحكتني و ما الي نفس اضحك 

الله يقطع شرك يا هدوئة 



بعرف انو كيبوردي بقرط بحرف الح هههههههههههه اصلا منيح منه انو بقرط  بحرف واحد بس من كتر ما بخبطه 


ما علينا 

و بالنسبة للجمل المعترضة رح احاول اخفف منها 

برضو ما علينا هلأ  رح اجاوبك عالسؤال 


شو آخر أخباراتك بالجامعة؟

و الله منيحة هينا بنداوم اتنين و اربعا يا عمي انا وزيرة و محاضرة التمنية بدخلها عال9 ههههه ما هو الدكتور مو سائل 



 سمعت مرة انو من لما دخلتي الجامعة تغير عليكِ جو الضحك والمرح والمزح وحسيتي انها اجواء جدّية ، بس مرة كمان حكيتي انو قريبا رح ترجع اجواء "الفلتان" ، بس حابب اعرف شو رح يتغير يعني لإنو بصراحة خايف "يطسّوكِ انذار مزدوج وانا شخصيا بهمني أمرك يعني 

تسلملي شو بعزك انا وله



لااااااااااااااااااااااااا بس ما ح توصل للفلتان وله هههههههه مش لهالدرجة 
بس ان شالله لما اكون شلة رح نحاول نعيش الجو هههههه


[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]: 

قلتيلي شلة والله اني بحب ردودك وانت عسل  :Eh S(3):

----------


## ريمي

طيب طيب طيب 
كلكم سألتو دوري

ما اجمل شئ نسبة لك؟

ما تتمني ان تصبحي؟

ما هو اليوم الذي تعشقه؟

اين تتمنى ان تسكن/تعيش؟

كم طفل سوف تنجب؟

ما شعورك عندما سجلتي في المنتدى؟

من افضل صديق لك في المنتدى ؟

بمن تثقين؟

لمن تفشي اسرارك؟

اذا قالو لك:
انت تقدرين ان ترحمي الناس من عذاب وحش 
وعليك ان تخاري واحد:
1_هدوء عاصف.
2_زمردة.
وشدي الهمة لنشوف :Doodle04:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هل تعتقد ان حظك سيء؟
ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان؟
هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع؟
اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل؟
هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه؟
 :Bl (33):  :Bl (33):  :Bl (33):

----------


## الوسادة

> تسلمي خيتووووو 
> بس على فكره اجاباتك من الااااااااااااااااااخر حلوين



انتي الأحلى يا قمر الأردن

----------


## الوسادة

> قلتيلي شلة والله اني بحب ردودك وانت عسل


ههههههههههه آه شلة يا ئشطة 

الله لا يكسرلك قلب

----------


## ورده السعاده

هااااااااااي يا بطه 
هلأ فضيت لأسئلك :-


1-اسمك المستعار ؟

2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟

3-الهوايات ؟

4-افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 

5-حلمك في الحياة؟

6-أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟

7-البرامج المفضلة؟

8-شخصيتك ( عصبي ، رومانسي ، ....... )؟

9-اجمل بلد زرتها ؟

10-ماهو لونك المفضل ؟

11-من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 

12-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟

13-ماالذي يحزنك ؟

14-ماالذي يغيظك ؟

15-ماالذي يفرحك ؟

16-افضل شخصيه في رأيك ؟

17-فنانك ومطربك المفضله؟

18-لو خيروك تكون مشرف أي قسم تختار ؟

19-من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟ 

20-من هم الأعضاء اللي تتمنى تشوفهم؟

لي عوده يا ئلبي.. :Eh S(22):  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]طيب طيب طيب 
كلكم سألتو دوري

ههههههههههه اســــــع اســـــــعوا لريمي الحلوة اتفضلي يا ئمر 



ما اجمل شئ نسبة لك؟

اجمل شي اني اضل مرتاحة البال و ضاربة الدنيا 



ما تتمني ان تصبحي؟

مهندسة حاسوب شطورة و اجيب علامات زي العالم و الناس 



ما هو اليوم الذي تعشقه؟

كل الأيام و الله بحس انو كل الأسبوع عندي يوم الجمعة يا اختي ما عندي شي اعمله هههههههههه فاضية اشغال 



اين تتمنى ان تسكن/تعيش؟

بكوخ على شجرة و الله نفسي و يكون بمكان اخضاااااااااااار و فيو نهر و عليه جسر و يكون فيه غابة فيها كل الفواكة 



كم طفل سوف تنجب؟



دزينة ان شالله عشان ينطنطوا حوليي انا و ابوهم بأرض الديار ههههههه على ئولة سعاد خانم 



ما شعورك عندما سجلتي في المنتدى؟

روووووووووووووووووووعة و كل شي حلووووووووو 



من افضل صديق لك في المنتدى ؟

هدوووووووووووووووووووووووئة 



بمن تثقين؟

اممممممممم تئريبا بكل يللي بحبهم بس تئريبا و لا بحدا ههههههههه افهمومها يللا 



لمن تفشي اسرارك؟

لمخدتي ( وسادتي ) 



اذا قالو لك:
انت تقدرين ان ترحمي الناس من عذاب وحش 
وعليك ان تخاري واحد:
1_هدوء عاصف.
2_زمردة.



ههههههههههه الله يسامحك يا ريمي على هالسؤال يا شباكة ههههههه و الله حطيتيني بين نارين بس بما انو لازم اجاوب رح اختار هدوئة و بحكيله يساعدني عشان نموت الوحش و نساعد زمردة ههههههه ( زعرة انتي يا ريمي ) 


وشدي الهمة لنشوف


نورتي يا روحي يا احلى ريمي 

[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

في وحش بالموضوع علقنا  :Bl (19):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

هل تعتقد ان حظك سيء؟



اممممممممممم الحمد لله لهلأ لأ 



ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان؟

و الله الإدارة مو مئصرة بس في اقتراحات حلوة من ضمنها الأوسمة 



هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع؟



هههههههههه بصراحة هي مو مهمة بس ليش الكزب هي مو مهمة بس مو بالنسبة اللي هلأ شي طبيعي انك اول ما تشوفي حد اول مرة ما في فكرة رح تاخديها عنه الا من شكله و ملابسه عشان هيك الواحد يجمع التنين مو غلط ( و الله بكزب عليكي ازا حكيتلك ما بتأثر فيي الملابس ) 




اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل؟



بتراجع على طول بس بنتبه انو ما يكون في وراي اشي هههااااااااي 



هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه؟



هو شوفي لأ بس لو عندي حب التملك رح يكون لحبيبي و ابو ولادي ( هههههه انتبهي اني مندمجة بالحكي ههههه ) و بس انا ان شالله لما احب ( بحب انو يكون حبيبي اللي و بس ) اما اي شي تاني لأ ما فيه حب تملك و لا شي كل واحد ياخد يللي بدو اياه 



هلااااااااااااا ام غمازة عيديها يا عسل بلااا 

الله لا يكسرلك ئلب ياااااا رب

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> في وحش بالموضوع علقنا



له له يا زمردة بتخافي من الوحش و انا موجودة هههههههه بعدين هدوئة الشاطر بكون موجود بنتركه معه و بنغليها


 بعدين و بنتركه منه اله حرين التنين هههههه

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

هااااااااااي يا بطه

ههههههههههه لهون لاحئيتني هالكلمة الله يسامحك يا امون بتموني ههههه



هلأ فضيت لأسئلك :-





1-اسمك المستعار ؟

الوسادة



2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟

ههههه 

بحب النوم 

و سبب ما رح تفهموه

 



3-الهوايات ؟



الرسم و النت 



4-افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 



ما في شهر محدد بس اكتر شي واحد 



5-حلمك في الحياة؟


اصير مهندسة ئااااد الدنيا و اعمل عيلة حلوة ههههههه 



6-أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟

الاول ثنوي و التوجيهي و شكلو الجامعة كمان هههههه 



7-البرامج المفضلة؟

المسلسلات العربية و خاصة السورية و خاصة مسلسل سيرة الحب 
و برامج نيشان 



8-شخصيتك ( عصبي ، رومانسي ، ....... )؟

كلهم ههههههه مرة بتشوفيني معصبة و مرة بضحك و مرة رومنسية 



9-اجمل بلد زرتها ؟

الأردن لأني ما عمري طلعت منها ههههههههه 




10-ماهو لونك المفضل ؟

الزهري و الأبيض 



11-من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟


ماما و بابا  



12-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟

اضحك للدنيا بتضحكلك 



و اذا اردت ان تعيش فتعلم فن التطنيش ( هادي نسيت اكتبها المرة الماضية زكرتيني فيها ) 



13-ماالذي يحزنك ؟

اي شي فيو حزن و خاصة طفل يتيم 



14-ماالذي يغيظك ؟

الفلسفة ( مع اني او وحدة بتفلسف ههههههه ) و 
التراجع عن الكلمة هادي بس للرجل لأنو المرأة ما عليها عتب ازا تراجعت عن كلامها هههههههه



15-ماالذي يفرحك ؟

كل شي حلوووووووو 

الأطفااااااال بس ئعديني مع ولد صغير و يكون بداية حكيه و خليني انكشلك مخاتي عليه و هو يسدئ و يصير يعيط ههههههههه ولا احكيله نكتة او شي بضحك و يفرط ضحك و الإشي بكون ما بضحك بشلن يعني زناخة و تئالة دم و لو حكيتي لحد كبيــر رح يخبطك كف تدخلي بالحيط هههههههه 



16-افضل شخصيه في رأيك ؟

شخصية الرسول طبعا مثلنا الأعلى



17-فنانك ومطربك المفضله؟



و الله في كتيـر بس بحب اكتــر شي راغب علامة



سنين رايحة و سنين جايااااااااا بشوف احلامي في عنيا و اس الكون ضحك ليااا ضحك ليا ضحك لياااااا ايواااااااا



18-لو خيروك تكون مشرف أي قسم تختار ؟

امممممم لو في قسم للهبل بختاره 



19-من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟ 

حكيت ئبل هيك اني ما بخلي بنفسي اشي يللي بدي اصادقه ببعتله طلب صداقة و  بحكي للكل اللي بدو يصادقني يصادقني و الله بحب الناس ( بتعرفي طول عمري بالغربة و بب الناس ههههههههه **غريبة ديار ***) 



20-من هم الأعضاء اللي تتمنى تشوفهم؟

كل يللي بحكي معهم 



لي عوده يا ئلبي..

جيتاااااااااااري ( عوودي )  ياااااااا روحي هههههههه **فهمتيها ؟؟**

[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

هههههههههههه لا ما فهمت يا بطه....
بتعرفي انتي بتشبهيني بكتير اشياء وحاسه حالي بعرفك من ئبل 

لسه في كمان اسئله كومات  كومات جهزي حالك يا روحي..
(بحب احكيلك يا بطه)

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> له له يا زمردة بتخافي من الوحش و انا موجودة هههههههه بعدين هدوئة الشاطر بكون موجود بنتركه معه و بنغليها
> 
> 
>  بعدين و بنتركه منه اله حرين التنين هههههه


يا حرام طيب من البداية اتركيه معه وخديني وهو بيستطفل  :Argue1:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تخصصك بـ الجامعة/التوجيهي؟
ما التخصص الذي حلمتي بدراسته في الجامعة؟
لماذا اخترت المنتدى هذا وكيف تعرفت عليه؟
اول قسم في المنتدى تدخلي له؟
ماهي نظرتك الى الحياة؟
كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟
غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب مايشيل الا ثلاثة من تاخذ معك؟
دمعة انذرفت رغما عنك؟
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## الوسادة

*اهلييييييين زمدة عاش [align=center][/align]مين شافك يا ئمر


تخصصك بـ الجامعة/التوجيهي؟

الجامعة : هندسة حاسوب 

التوجيهي : علمي علمك لا بمزح ( علمي )

 

ما التخصص الذي حلمتي بدراسته في الجامعة؟

الحمد لله هاد التخصص يللي كنت بحلم فيه لأني من يوم يومي بحب الكمبيوتر 



لماذا اخترت المنتدى هذا وكيف تعرفت عليه؟

هاد يا ستي العزيزة ايام التوجيهي كنت بدور على اسئلة مقترحة يعني من هالحكي ( زي العنجد ههههه ) المهز منتدانا العزيز لازم تسجلي و فعلا سجلت و ضليت عتواصل 



اول قسم في المنتدى تدخلي له؟

الصور 



ماهي نظرتك الى الحياة؟

حلوة 



كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟

اممممممممم ( عنجد ) بحبها كتيـــر هههههههه من اي حدا هههههه



غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب مايشيل الا ثلاثة من تاخذ معك؟
هدوئة 

زمردة 

وردة السعادة 



دمعة انذرفت رغما عنك؟

كل الدموع يللي بذرفها بتكون شي طبيعي بس دمعة انذرفت رغم عني و ما كنت بدي اياها تنذرف الله يذرف راسها ههههههه هي موقف صار معي اول ما فتت الجامعة عنجد كان موقف بخوف و الحمد لله كان في ناس ( على ئولة امي يا عمي هاد اللي اجانا من ورا البولتكنك ) ههههههههه 

هلااااااا ام غمازة منورة حبي 




*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اعظم جرح دفنته؟
ما هو الموت؟
دعوه صادقة من اعماق قلبك لمن تهديها؟
اطول مدة تبقين فيها امام الكمبويتر؟
عيب شخصي تعترفني به؟
احب زواية اليك في البيت؟
كم مرة تبدلين مظهرك في اليوم؟
شي تحرصين على حمله معك في كل مكان؟
فارقت الحياة ام الحياة فارقتك، اي تعبير يناسبك ولماذا؟
 قيم نفسك من 100%؟
ماذا تقول لي انا "زمردة"؟

----------


## mylife079

مرحبا وسادة نورتي الكرسي ومبروك المنصب الجديد


ممكن سيرتك الذاتيه وبدون اختصار 




 :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

اعظم جرح دفنته؟

آآآآآآآآآآآخ ما انتي بلسانك ئصدي بكيبوردك حكيتي دفنته يعني الله يرحمه ههههه

 بتحفظ عالإجابة يا ئمر 



ما هو الموت؟

الموت حق و هو انسان بوجهين يعني كيف هو بملك هالحق و بنفس الوئت ما حد بدو اياه ياخد حقه
:upset8::upset8::upset8:


دعوه صادقة من اعماق قلبك لمن تهديها؟

اممممممممممم لكل الناس يللي بحبهم بحكيلهم الله يوفئهم عشان نضل حبايب



اطول مدة تبقين فيها امام الكمبويتر؟

12 ساعة ماما  بتحكيلي يا ريتني كمبيوتر هههههههههه 



عيب شخصي تعترفني به؟

عيبي ( بتفلسف كتير و بضحك كتير و مرات الناس بتفكرني بنت مايصة  ههههههه و الله مرات بخجل من حالي بس يا اختي مش بإيدي ) 




احب زواية اليك في البيت؟

غرفتي و تحديدا تختي و تحديدا وسادتي و بجانبهم كمبيوتري العزيز 



كم مرة تبدلين مظهرك في اليوم؟

طبعا بالجامعة مرة وحدة بما اني بروح مرة وحدة باليوم اما بالنسبة للبيت فإنسي كل ما ابرد بروح بلبس الجكيت و  بس اشوب بروح بلبس لبس اخف و طول الشتى عل هالحالة و لما آجي اغسل ايدي بالشتى بكون لابسة ميت بلوزة و بلوزة و باجي ارفع كمامي ما بترضى و بتنبل ههههههههه و بروح ببدل اواعيي و هاكزا لأني ما بحب المي ابداااااا هههههههه ( كيف الئصة بلا مهي حلوة ) 



شي تحرصين على حمله معك في كل مكان؟

هايجيني يللي على علكة ياااااااي ما احلى ريحته هاد رفيقي و الله ممكن انسى موبايلي و لا انسى



فارقت الحياة ام الحياة فارقتك، اي تعبير يناسبك ولماذا؟

ما حد فارق التاني الله يخلينا لبعض 



قيم نفسك من 100%؟

امممممممم و الله ما بحب اقيم حالي بس رح احط 50 لأني ما وصلت لحد الفشل و ان شالله ما بوصل



ماذا تقول لي انا "زمردة"؟

و الله يا زمردة انتي زمردة و وردة من هالورود و بتمنالك تعيشي حياة مليئة بالورود و ان شالله بتنزفي بالورود و الله لا يكسرلك قلب و يللي بكسره بدنا نطخه بالبارووووووووووود هيييييييي و الله طلعت معي هيك ههههههههه بس بلا هي حلوة 

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]مرحبا وسادة نورتي الكرسي ومبروك المنصب الجديد



 هلا محمد الكرسي منور بصحابه يعني انت بس مشيها 




ممكن سيرتك الذاتيه وبدون اختصار 

تكرم عينك 

هلأ سي دي السي في بكون بمكتبك ( بايخة بعرف ههههههه ) 





 - المعلومات الشخصية: الاسم: هديل  .....



، تاريخ الميلاد،5/1/1992



الإقامة : عمان يا دارنا محلى لياليكي 



 الجنسية، أردنية



 الحالة الاجتماعية،عزبا الحمد لله ههههه 




 عنوان صفحة الويب المفضلة .www.al79n.com/vb



المؤهل العلمي : سنة اولى هندسة حاسوب 



الجامعة : البولتكنك 



 الهوايات .الرسم و النت 



الأصدقاء : كثيرووووون منهم عالنت و منهم على ارض الواقع

 

الفنان المفضل : راغب علامة 



الأكلة المفضلة : البيتزا 

امممممممممم شو كمان احكيلي زكرني ازا في شي ناسييته يا حمودة 




[/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا عيني يا عيني .... شو خيتي هديل  قصدي الوسادة    :Eh S(7): 

راجعلك بأكمن سؤال بس مو اليوم خليهم بس افضى   واكون رايقلك   :Bl (18):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههههه يا خي يا خيي على راحتك معاذ يا ئمر بتنور بأي وئت 

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]مسا الورد هدولة  :Smile: 

كيفك اليوم يا قلبي؟

"هدولة" بدي أغلبك شوي .. بدي منك كلمة لأعضاء منتديات الحصن بتحكي فيها عن تجربتك الشخصية في الحصن وشو تعلمتِ وايضا شو كسبتِ صداقات وشو عندك اصدقاء وكمان كم سطر للزوار اللي بتابعوا بصمت وما بشاركوا ، وكلام من الذي منو .. بالعربي: القي خطاب ياأمورة .. يلا لا تطولي  :Gbiggrin: 

ملاحظة: كونك من محبي راغب علامة متى بتحبي احطلك البوم راغب 2011 كاملا على راديو الحصن كهدية مني الك ؟  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
[/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

> [align=center]مسا الورد هدولة 
> 
> كيفك اليوم يا قلبي؟
> 
> "هدولة" بدي أغلبك شوي .. بدي منك كلمة لأعضاء منتديات الحصن بتحكي فيها عن تجربتك الشخصية في الحصن وشو تعلمتِ وايضا شو كسبتِ صداقات وشو عندك اصدقاء وكمان كم سطر للزوار اللي بتابعوا بصمت وما بشاركوا ، وكلام من الذي منو .. بالعربي: القي خطاب ياأمورة .. يلا لا تطولي 
> 
> ملاحظة: كونك من محبي راغب علامة متى بتحبي احطلك البوم راغب 2011 كاملا على راديو الحصن كهدية مني الك ؟ 
> [/align]



ههههههههههه هدوئه بدلع في هدوله

يا عمي الدلع لناس وناس..

هههههههههه

يلا انبسطي يا بطه

----------


## الوسادة

> ههههههههههه هدوئه بدلع في هدوله
> 
> يا عمي الدلع لناس وناس..
> 
> هههههههههه
> 
> يلا انبسطي يا بطه



خمسة بعينك هههههه الله يديم المحبة يااااااااا رب

آه الدلع لناس و ناس هاد هدوئة

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]مسا الورد هدولة 


مسا النور و الفل و الياسمين هدوئة 

كيفك اليوم يا قلبي؟



منيحة يا ئمر المنتدى و نوارته 

"هدولة" بدي أغلبك شوي .. بدي منك كلمة لأعضاء منتديات الحصن بتحكي فيها عن تجربتك الشخصية في الحصن وشو تعلمتِ وايضا شو كسبتِ صداقات وشو عندك اصدقاء وكمان كم سطر للزوار اللي بتابعوا بصمت وما بشاركوا ، وكلام من الذي منو .. بالعربي: القي خطاب ياأمورة .. يلا لا تطولي 


هههههههههه و الله صعبة احكي بالمختصر بس بحكيلهم انو الإنسان ازا حب حدا يتمسك فيو و كذلك انا حبيت الحصن و اتمسكت فيو و اكسبت فيو اصدقاء بجننوا متلك يا هدوئة و الله انك صديق حقيقي عنجد 



و هدول يللي بفوتو و ما بشاركو ما في فايدة من الحكي معهم الله يسامحهم بس يمكن ما بعجبهم الموضوع و ما بردو عليه لأني انا كمان مرات ما بعجبني موضوع و ما برد عليه بس هم للأسف كل المواضيع ما بردو عليها يعني معئول و لا موضوع جبهم 

( حاولت ما اطول ) ههههههههه



ملاحظة: كونك من محبي راغب علامة متى بتحبي احطلك البوم راغب 2011 كاملا على راديو الحصن كهدية مني الك ؟ 

يااااااااااااي تسلملي شو زوووووووووء يا هدوئة نيااااااااالها نيالها خطيبتك و الله 



امممممممم ايمتى ما بدك المهم تخبرني عشان اسمع 

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ههههههههه هدولة ما على اساس بدك تلقي خطاب ، يلا كفّيتي ووفّيتي ، المهم هلأ جيت بدي اسجل دخولي كتبت عند اسم المستخدم "هدوئة" هههههههههههه  :11c8c40a: 

رح احط البوم راغب ع 9.15 ان شاء الله  :Smile:  تكرم عينك هدولتنا .. والي رجعة بالأسئلة يا قمر  :Emb3: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههههه يا شيخ 

اوكي بستنى 

الأغاني و الأسئلة 
[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]يالله مو ئابل يشتغل الراديو يا هدوئة جربته على ميت الف متصفح حتى المتصف يللي بيخفي الآي بي ما سلم منه هههههههه 



يللاا شو اعمل 


مبروك زمردة منورة بالتوقيع و الله ريتو ما يبلا 
[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حبيبة قلبي بجنن منك التوقيع يا حلوة

----------


## ورده السعاده

> خمسة بعينك هههههه الله يديم المحبة يااااااااا رب
> 
> آه الدلع لناس و ناس هاد هدوئة


ههههههههههههههه انا ما بحسد بس بئر

بيصحلك لانك بتستاهلي كل خير يا بطه....

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *[align=center]يالله مو ئابل يشتغل الراديو يا هدوئة جربته على ميت الف متصفح حتى المتصف يللي بيخفي الآي بي ما سلم منه هههههههه 
> 
> 
> 
> يللاا شو اعمل 
> 
> 
> مبروك زمردة منورة بالتوقيع و الله ريتو ما يبلا 
> [/align]*




هدولة عندك الميديا بلاير بدو اعادة تنصيب ، على كل حال في طريقة يمكن تزبط .. وحتى لو ما زبطت لما تجهز امورك بحطلك الإهداء اي وقت تكرم عينك ولا تزعلي ، المهم افتحي الميديا بلاير اختاري file > open url وحطي هاد الرابط:

http://184.107.47.34:6144

وطبعا بتكوني فاتحة صفحة الراديو وقت هاد العمل ، وعلى الله يزبط .. ورديلي خبر .. وسلامتو جهازك  :Icon29:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي هدوئااااااااااااااااا زبط ولك روحي انتا يللا عم بسمع 

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *[align=center]يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي هدوئااااااااااااااااا زبط ولك روحي انتا يللا عم بسمع 
> 
> [/align]*



حلووووو  :Smile:  يلا هاي انا بجاوب على اسئلة الطفولة .. تا اشوف آخرتها  :Bl (11):

----------


## ورده السعاده

> *[align=center]يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي هدوئااااااااااااااااا زبط ولك روحي انتا يللا عم بسمع 
> 
> [/align]*


بتدلعي فيو ئدامي يا هدوله 
هىء هىء هىء هىء

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]لا لا يا امون انا و هدوئة احلى فرندز و اخوان و كل شي الله يخليله خطيبته 
[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

> *[align=center]لا لا يا امون انا و هدوئة احلى فرندز و اخوان و كل شي الله يخليله خطيبته 
> [/align]*



انتوا الاتنين احلى فرندز في الدنيا والله يخليكوا لبعض يا حبي

بس انا بمزح(رخامه).... :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههههه يعني عارفة حالك ههههههههه 

لا انتي عسل يا بطة 

الى امون و الله 

[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

> *[align=center]هههههههههههه يعني عارفة حالك ههههههههه 
> 
> لا انتي عسل يا بطة 
> 
> الى امون و الله 
> 
> [/align]*



هههههههههههههه ليش اكزب بعرف حالي 

تسلميلي يا حبي

انتي الي بطه يا بطه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كأنه الدردشه قالبه هون يا جماعه

شزو تشربو نجيبلكم شاي كمان يا جماعه 

ولا كمان الاداره اللي قالبيتها دردشه

 :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ههههههههههه لا عادي اقلبوها دردشة ما فيها اشي 

و الله يا ريت تجيبلك كاسة شاي عشان الدنيا برررررد 
[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اسمعي انا ما في عندي يما ارمحيني 

هسه بعطيكي كرت لون ازرق حشيشي

وبالنسبه للشاي زرعنا وما طلعش   :110104 EmM12 Prv:  :110104 EmM12 Prv:  :110104 EmM12 Prv:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هسه بعطيكي كرت لون ازرق حشيشي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بصراحة هادي ما فهمتها 

[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هاد لون خاص فيني 

بدك فتره طويله لحتى تعرفيه لأنه انا كمان ما بعرفه بصراحه  :Az3ar:  :Az3ar:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ايووووووووووووون 

ئلتليييييييي 
[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اسئلة جريئة شوي بدك تتحميلنا يا حلوة:

هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى؟
ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : احبك نعم اتزوجك لا؟
اغمض عينيك دقيقة, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين؟
هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي، ولماذا؟ 
ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه ام الزواج ممن تحب؟
هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية؟
ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجب به " لا تقوليلي غمازته"  :18 8 4[1]:  ؟
ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟
ما الشيء الذي يشعرك بأكبرقدر من الإحراج؟
شخص وعدك بشي مهم جدا ثم اخلف ماذا تقول له؟

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههههه




هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى؟

ههههههههههه ليش انا شو بحكي كلهم هالكمن هبل و صراحة هبلي بالمنتدى نفسه بالبيت 



ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : احبك نعم اتزوجك لا؟

هاد ما بكون حبيبي طيب ليه بحبني ازا هيك يعني بحبك نعم و اتسلى نعم



اغمض عينيك دقيقة, ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين؟

اشياء كتيــــــــر



هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي، ولماذا؟

العاطفي طبعا , 

عشان نكون فاهمين بعض و بنحب بعض 



ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه ام الزواج ممن تحب؟

و الله بحيروا 



هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية؟

لا الحمد لله 



ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجب به " لا تقوليلي غمازته"  ؟

هههههههههههههه العيون 



ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟

صف الأول ثنوي



ما الشيء الذي يشعرك بأكبرقدر من الإحراج؟

ههههههههه في كتير اشياء بس هالأيام انو ييجي شب يحكيلي ممكن دفترك يعني بصراحة ليه الزناخة ما انت معي بالمحاضرة و بتكتب يعني شغلتك ناكتة و اخوي حكالي و الله لو اسمع انك اعطيتي حدا دفترك لأورجيكي هههههههههه شكله كاين يعمل هيك بزميلاته و عارف حركات الشباب 
:upset8::upset8:


شخص وعدك بشي مهم جدا ثم اخلف ماذا تقول له؟

يخلف عليك كل شي بهالحياة عادي


هلا ام غمازة منورة دايما [/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

سؤال اليوم 

اذا واحد حكالك جاي اتغدا عندكم 

شو بكون ردك

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اهلا و سهلا بنور 


صحتين و هنا 
[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اكتر سؤال مهم

انت بتشجعي الريال ولا برشلونه

لأنه بتحدد كتير شغلات في الأسئله القادمة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

نظرا من تطنيش الوساده لسؤالي السابق 

و اللي بفهم منه انها من جماعة الـ 5 يعني بتشجع ريال مدريد

و المهم نظرا لتطنيشها 

قررت اليوم أعذبها بهالأسئله الـ 90

ورجيني لأشوف 

بدي تجاوبي عليهن كلهن


س1 / الاسم الاول و العليه؟ 
س2 / تاريخ ميلادك؟ 
س 3/ لماذا اخترت هذا الاسم في المنتدى؟
س4 / هل انت موظف ام طالب ان كنت طالب في اي المراحل وان كنت موضف ماهي مؤهلاتك وكم راتبك؟
س5 / ماهو ترتيبك بين اخوانك ؟
س6 / هل سافرت للخارج والي اين ؟
س7 / في اي مدينه ولدت وفي اي مستشفى ؟
س8 / ماهي المدن التي زرتها؟
س 9 / في رأيك ماهي المدينه الأردنية الاجمل وماهي الاغلى ؟
س10/ ماهي حكمتك في الحياه؟
س11 / ماهي قمة العلم ؟
س 12 / ماهي قمة الادب؟
س13 / ماهي الاشياء التي تتمنى زوالها من مجتمعاتنا؟
س14 / ماهي الاشياء التي تتمنى من مجتمعاتنا اكتسابها؟
س 15 / اي اصناف الناس تحب؟
س16/ اي اصناف الناس تكره؟
س17 / هل احببتى في حياتك ان كان الجواب نعم فهل هذا الحب مستمر؟ 
س18 / من هو الرجل الذى يعجبك؟
س19 / من هو السياسي المفضل لديك؟
س20 / من هو الاعلامي المفضل لديك؟
س21 / قناه تحرص على مشاهدتها؟
س 22/ برنامج تتابعيه دائماً؟
س23 / هل تتابعي برامج ملكات الجمال ولماذا؟
س24 / من يطربك من المطربين مع ذكر اغاني له؟
س25 / من يبهرك من الشعراء مع ذكر قصيده له تفضلها؟
س26 / متى تبكي؟
س27 / متى تفرح؟
س29/كم ساعه تقضيها يومياً امام الانترنت؟
س30 / منتديات تفضلها وتزورها دائماً؟
س31 /فريقك المفضل محلياً مع لاعب مفضل؟
س32 /فريقك المفضل عالمياً مع لاعب مفضل؟
س33/ ممثلينك المفضلين مع ذكر فيلم او مسلسل لهم؟
س34/ كوميديان يضحكك من القلب؟مع فيلم اومسلسل او مسرحيه له؟
س35/ كم مره تتسبح بالاسبوع؟
س36/ماهو الكتاب الذي لاتمل من قراءته؟
س37/مانوع جهاز جوالك؟
س38/هل الشريحه اورانج ام زين ولا امنيه وهل رقمك مميز؟
س40 / كم بنت تعرفت عليها؟او شاب؟؟المقصود معرفة قيمة اصدقائك !!
س 41 /ماهو عطرك المفضل؟
س42/ كم فاتورة جوالك  يعني بترغي كثير على التلفون ولا شو ؟
س43 /كم تصرف في اليوم او الشهر؟
س 44/كم ثوب عندك؟
س45/ كم يبلغ طولك؟
س46 / كم يبلغ وزنك؟

س50 /هل تفضل لبس الكلاسيك ام السبورة؟
س52 / في اي قسم من منتديات الحصن تتواجد فيه بكثره؟
س 53/ هل تود اضافة او الغاء اي قسم في منتديات الحصن ؟
س54 / ماهي نوع الساعه التي تلبسها؟ 
س55 / ماهي اكلتك المفضله وهل انت من رواد المطاعم؟
س56 /ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟
س57 / صحيفه او مجله تتابعها بأستمرار؟
س58 / ماهي الاماكن التي تتواجد بها بكثره؟

س60 / هل انت مزاجي؟ 
س61 / هل انت صبور؟
س62 /هل تحب؟؟
س63 / في اي مدينه تسكن وفي اي حي؟
س64 /هل تجيد الطبخ وماهي الاصناف التي تجيد طبخها؟ 
س65 /عضو قريب الى قلبك؟
س66 / عضو تتمنى الالتقاء به؟ 
س67 /من هو قلب المنتدى النابض؟
س68 /من هو نجم المنتدى الذي تنتضر مشاركاته؟ 
س69 / شخصيه تاريخيه اومعاصره تمنيت الجلوس معها ( غيري طبعا ) ؟
س70 / شخصيه معاصره تمنيت الجلوس معها وتحقق لك ذلك؟
س72/ بماذا تبدأ يومك ؟
س73 / عدد ساعات نومك ؟ 
س74 / ماهي اول هديه تلقيتها وماهي الاخيره وماهي الاثمن وماذا تحب ان تهدي لأحبابك؟
س 75/ صدفه وانت تمشي في الشارع لقيت شخص يقول يابلاش اختار شي واحد من ثلاثة اشياء ( مال ـ راحه ـ شهره) ماذا تختار ولماذا؟
س76 /يقال ان المارد الصيني سوف يأخذ دور امريكا بعد سنوات ماذا تقول انت؟
س77 / متى تخاف من وضع النقاط فوق الحروف؟ 
س78 / ماهو اقصر طريق الي قلبك؟
س79 / اطول المكالمات الهاتفيه مع من تقضيها؟
س 80 /اجمل مكان شاهدته في حياتك؟
س81 /لماذا يشبه المحبين من يحبونهم بالقمر وليس بالشمس؟
س 82 /ما هو رأيك بالتالي ( الصداقه ـ المطر ـ نانسي عجرم ـ شركة التلفونات الخلويه ( الشبكه تبعتك )
س 83 / موقف محرج مر عليك ؟
س 84 / موقف طريف مر عليك؟
س 85 / امنيه تتمنى تحقيقها؟
س86 / باقة ورد لمن تبعثها؟
س 87 /سلام خاص لمن تبعثه ؟
س88 /هل توقعت مني اسئله لم اطرحها؟
س 89 /مارايك في " منتدى الحصن الأردني 
س 90 / كلمه اخيره لك ؟


ورجيني عاد الإجابات اللي بتجنن  :020105 EmMO3 Prv: 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههه لا و الله ما طنشته لأني ما انتبهتله 

المهم انا ما بشجع لا هاد و لا هاد 

ما اللي بالرياضة 

ورح اجاوب عالأسئلة

انا ما بتعزب  

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هدّولة بعينك الله .. معلش بدك تتحملي  :7anoon: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]رح اجاوب عشرة عشرة و ما رح احس بالعزاب لا لا لا لا 

ما بتطلع معي براس 




س1 / الاسم الاول و العليه؟ 

هديل 



اما العيلة نووووووو هاد سر 



س2 / تاريخ ميلادك؟ 

5/1/1992



س 3/ لماذا اخترت هذا الاسم في المنتدى؟

ههههههههههه يا ويلي كم مرة جاوبته 

لأني بحب النوم كتيــرو بحب وسادتي و اشي تالت ما رح تفهموا 

 

س4 / هل انت موظف ام طالب ان كنت طالب في اي المراحل وان كنت موضف ماهي مؤهلاتك وكم راتبك؟

طالبه 
هندسة حاسوب 




س5 / ماهو ترتيبك بين اخوانك ؟

التالتة 



س6 / هل سافرت للخارج والي اين ؟

لا الحمد لله 


س7 / في اي مدينه ولدت وفي اي مستشفى ؟

عمان 
المستشفى الإسلامي هههههههه بتعرفوا؟؟؟؟



س8 / ماهي المدن التي زرتها؟

رحت على اربد و الكرك و عجلون و جرش و السلط و العقبة 
هدول كلهم رحتهم لحالي لأنو اهلي مو فاضيين يفسحوني ههههههههههه

و ماليزيا ههههههههه ( هادي بمزح فيها )



س 9 / في رأيك ماهي المدينه الأردنية الاجمل وماهي الاغلى ؟

الأجمل من وجهة نظري اربد 
الأغلى عمان طبعا 



س10/ ماهي حكمتك في الحياه؟

اذا اردت ان تعيش فتعلم فن التطنيش 

اضحك للدنيا بتضحكلك 





رح ارجع ...........[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]هدّولة بعينك الله .. معلش بدك تتحملي [/align]


شفت شفت يا هدوئة يا ويلي من بعدك انا و الله ما حد مهون هالحياة عليي غيرك و الله 
 :Si (5):  :Si (5): 


ههههههههه ما تستغرب  :36 2 44[1]:  :36 2 44[1]:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هدّولة اذا ما بدك تجاوبي عادي بحذف مشاركة زيد وبوقفه اسبوع تكرم عيونك  :SnipeR (7): 

صح يا زيد؟ مهو كل شي بصير مع العشم هههههههه  :Si (5): [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


س11 / ماهي قمة العلم ؟

هو بما انه للعلم ما في قمه لأنو العلم بحر ما بينتهي بس رح يكون جوابي 
التواضع 



س 12 / ماهي قمة الادب؟

الأخلاق 




س13 / ماهي الاشياء التي تتمنى زوالها من مجتمعاتنا؟

الكزب الو مجاملات الكزابة و ميت شغلة و شغلة 
يا ريت الحياة تكون على بساط احمدي على ئولة البياعين هههههه



س14 / ماهي الاشياء التي تتمنى من مجتمعاتنا اكتسابها؟

التفوق و التفكير و وسع الأفق

 

س 15 / اي اصناف الناس تحب؟

المهابيل اولا ههههههههه 
المتواضعين تانيا 
البريئين ثالثا 



س16/ اي اصناف الناس تكره؟

الشايفين حالهم اولا 
الحقودين تانيا 
الغدارين تالتا ( لأنو التنتين يللي ئبل بقودوا للغدر من وجهة نظري )



س17 / هل احببتى في حياتك ان كان الجواب نعم فهل هذا الحب مستمر؟ 

نعم و لكنه ليس مستمر الحمد لله بعدين كنت هبلة و زغيرة 



س18 / من هو الرجل الذى يعجبك؟

اول شي و اهم شي يكون دمه خفيف و متواضع و شايف حاله بنفس الوئت ( كيف ما بعرف ) و يكون شاطر و مو شاطر يعني كيف لأحكيلك ( انه يكون عنده ذكاء بس ما بحب الدراسة و مع هيك بجيب علامات ) ) لأني بصراحة اكره ما عليي اشوف شب بيدرس هههههههههه امممممممممم و شو كمان اما عالشكل ما في مشكله المهم يكون حليوة ههههههههههه 



س19 / من هو السياسي المفضل لديك؟

شو يعني سياسي و الله اما نا فاهمة يعني متل هيكل ئصدك ؟؟؟




س20 / من هو الاعلامي المفضل لديك؟

نيشاااااااااان طبعا



اللي رجعة 
.................
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]هدّولة اذا ما بدك تجاوبي عادي بحذف مشاركة زيد وبوقفه اسبوع تكرم عيونك 
> 
> صح يا زيد؟ مهو كل شي بصير مع العشم هههههههه [/align]


هههههههههههههههه لا عادي ولوووووو هدوئة 

انا بحب التحدي 

مش ئلتلك اني طالعتلك ههههههههه 

( هاد من عشمي كمان ههههههههههه ) 
يقطع شرك يا هدوئة 
 :Si (5):  :Si (5):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههههههههههه لا عادي ولوووووو هدوئة 
> 
> انا بحب التحدي 
> 
> مش ئلتلك اني طالعتلك ههههههههه 
> 
> ( هاد من عشمي كمان ههههههههههه ) 
> يقطع شرك يا هدوئة




تسلميلي هدولة .. يلا جاوبي لإنو اجوبتك بتجنن  :Icon31:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

س21 / قناه تحرص على مشاهدتها؟

سوريا دراما و الدنيا 




س 22/ برنامج تتابعيه دائماً؟

ما في شي هلأ 



س23 / هل تتابعي برامج ملكات الجمال ولماذا؟

لا ما بحبها تافهة كتيــــــر مو شوي



س24 / من يطربك من المطربين مع ذكر اغاني له؟

اكتر شي متل ما حكيتلكم راغب علامة ( اكتر شي بحب اله قلبي عشقها ) 
و في نانسي بعديه  ( حبك ليا ) 
كاظم الساهر ( المستبدة )

 

س25 / من يبهرك من الشعراء مع ذكر قصيده له تفضلها؟

امممم اكيد بحب نزار قباني و ما بئدر انئي اله قصيده لأنه كل قصائده حلوين بس بختار كتاب اسمه ( شعر خارج عن القانون ) هو احلى شي 



س26 / متى تبكي؟

لما احزن ( شو عالسؤال الغبي هههههههههه ئصدي الذكي ) لأ بالعكس السؤال حلو لأنه مو بالضرورة انو الإنسان يبكي لما يحزن بس و الإنسان ببكي لما يفرح ( يعني آخر مرة بكيت فيها لما مسكت ابن اختي اول مرة انخلئ فيها على هالدنيا ) لأنو كان شعور حلو 





س27 / متى تفرح؟

في اشياء كتير بتفرح بفرح لما اجيب علامات منيحة و لما اخلي الناس تنبسط مني 
لاني بحب اخلي الناس تضحك و خاصة بالمحاضرات هههههههه 





س29/كم ساعه تقضيها يومياً امام الانترنت؟

ائل شي 6 




س30 / منتديات تفضلها وتزورها دائماً؟

لو تلف النت يمكن و تدور عالوسادة بتلائيني بكل منتدى بس بقسملكم اني ما بشارك كتيـــــرو بهتم كتيـــــر الا بمنتدانا و هو بس يللي بفوت عليه دايما 


( الحصن غير ) 




اللي رجعة ..........
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> تسلميلي هدولة .. يلا جاوبي لإنو اجوبتك بتجنن





هيني بجاوب وله هدوئة و انت وينك ليه مو مبين بالمنتدى 

ما على اساس اني مشرفة عامة و بشوف المختفيين 
:too_upset::too_upset:

ماااااااااااااااااااااشي 
 :110104 EmM7 Prv:  :110104 EmM7 Prv:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هههههههههه والله معك حق وبطلعلك يا هدولة بس لانو عندي 3 ايام اجازة وبكرة راجع فانعجقت بهالكم يوم بس تكرم عينك الليلة هاي للمنتدى بس ورح تزهقوني ولا يهمك  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

س31 /فريقك المفضل محلياً مع لاعب مفضل؟

ما رح احكي فريق كرة قدم لأنه  مع احترامي للجميع ما بحسهم بيلعبو لعب ناس رياضيين و محترفين بحسهم بيطاوشو عالكرة و الشاطر يللي بده يوئع التاني يعني ممكن احكي فريق كرة السلةالأردني لأنه بنافس على ستوى عالمي يعني هاد بتحسه بيلعب عنجد 


( بس في لاعب امور كتيـر و شاطر كمان اسمه عامر شفيع ) بس ما بعرف وين بلعب كل مرة بشوفه بمكان 



س32 /فريقك المفضل عالمياً مع لاعب مفضل؟

ما بشجع اشي عالمي انا بشجع الصناعة المحلية بس ( لما همي يشجعه افرقة عربية بشجعهم ) 



س33/ ممثلينك المفضلين مع ذكر فيلم او مسلسل لهم؟

كريم عبد العزيز ( الباشا تلميذ )
ياسمين عبد العزيز ( زكي شان )



س34/ كوميديان يضحكك من القلب؟مع فيلم اومسلسل او مسرحيه له؟

هههههههههههههههه احمد حلمي 
( زكي شان )



س35/ كم مره تتسبح بالاسبوع؟

يييييييييي ئبل ما تسأل اسأل هل تعرف تسب 
و الله بكره شي اسمه مي و بحر و مسابح عندي عقدة منها 



س36/ماهو الكتاب الذي لاتمل من قراءته؟

بس بلا بدون ما تضحكو عندي ئصة اليس في بلاد العجائب لازم كل فترة و فترة اقرأها 



س37/مانوع جهاز جوالك؟

بلاك بيري 



س38/هل الشريحه اورانج ام زين ولا امنيه وهل رقمك مميز؟

هههههههههههه لا يا شيخ ازا بدكم بكتب الرقم بالمرة 

لا انا مع زين ( عالم جميل ) و على فكرة بحب دعاياتها كتير ( قطورة و العيد )
و رقمي حلو مو مميز و لا معجئ ارقام




س40 / كم بنت تعرفت عليها؟او شاب؟؟المقصود معرفة قيمة اصدقائك !!

و الله في اللي اصدقاء كتيــــــــر و الصداقة عندي شي مهم كتيـــــر



اللي رجعة ..........
[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

مسااااااااااااااااااا الورد يا حلوين..

هدوله وهدوئه اشتئتلكوا كتييييييييييير والله... :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21): 


بدي اسئلك كم سؤال يا بطه...


1)ما رأيك بكرسي الاعتراف؟؟


2) هل مفاجأت جلوسك على كرسي الاعتراف لها وقع في نفسك ؟ وماهو شعورك وانتي على كرسي؟


3)كل انسان وله أمنيات وأمال .. يا ريت تخبرينا عن الأمنية اللي تتمنيها ... ؟


5) س شو موقفك من الحب ؟؟ وهل جربته ؟؟ هل تأمن بوجوده ؟؟


6)فأي قرار تتخذه هل ..... تحكم عقلك أم قلبك فيه ... ؟؟ ومن الأسبق فالتحكيم؟؟


7) س مالفـرق بين الحب والصداقة ؟ وهل يمكن ان يسلكا طرق الغيرة؟؟

يلا جاوبي يا بطه...

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

س 41 /ماهو عطرك المفضل؟

كنزو

 

س42/ كم فاتورة جوالك يعني بترغي كثير على التلفون ولا شو ؟

لا الخمسة بتضل معي شهرين ( لسه ما بتعرفوني انا جلدة ) ههههههههههه
كل ما بدي احكي مع حد برن و بفصل حت ماما وبابا ما سلمو مني 



س43 /كم تصرف في اليوم او الشهر؟

ما في مبلغ محدد 



س 44/كم ثوب عندك؟

ييييييييييييي انا الأواعي لعبتي بكل تواضع و صراحة اوعيي ما بتنعد هههههههههه بمووووووووت بالأواعي

 

س45/ كم يبلغ طولك؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 160
صحابي بسموني فطعة هههههههه بكون من بعيد مو مبينة 



س46 / كم يبلغ وزنك؟

54 



س50 /هل تفضل لبس الكلاسيك ام السبورة؟

امممممممم حسب مزاجي يعني ما في شي محدد



اللي باكة ( رجعة ) ...........
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اهلاااااااا وردة السعادة .. وانا والله مشتاقلك .. منورة اليوم  :Smile: 

والله انا متربع هون وبقرأ وبضحك  :SnipeR (81): 

تا تخلص الهبولة هدولة بطلع ههههههههه  :Icon29: [/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

ولو النور نورك هدوئه.....

هههههههههه خليك لبكرة بتسلينا خصوصا انا زهئانه كتير.. :SnipeR (52):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

س52 / في اي قسم من منتديات الحصن تتواجد فيه بكثره؟


كلهم بس اكتر شي اول منتديات



س 53/ هل تود اضافة او الغاء اي قسم في منتديات الحصن ؟

الغاء لا 
امممممممم يا ريت لو يضيفوا قسم للمسنجر بيختص ببرامجه و التوبكات  الصور و هيك يعني 
و في اشياء تانية بعدين بنحكيها ازا وافئوا على هالقسم 




س54 / ماهي نوع الساعه التي تلبسها؟ 

ما بحب الساعات اسألني شو بتكرهي بحكيلك اشوف ساعة بوجهي 
:tim1e::tim1e:


س55 / ماهي اكلتك المفضله وهل انت من رواد المطاعم؟

لا ما بحب المطاعم كتير بفضل انو الأكل ييجي لعندي هههههههه عشان انصح و اطول شوي 
بس انا بحب البيتزا 

س56 /ماهو مشروبك المفضل؟

عصير الحليب بالموز او بالفراولة بمووووووووووت فيه ( حمودة و بلدنا هههههههههههههه ) هي دعاية عيشوا )المهم انه منتج محلي 




س57 / صحيفه او مجله تتابعها بأستمرار؟

امممم ما في بس بب الدستور ( قسم دروب ) 





س58 / ماهي الاماكن التي تتواجد بها بكثره؟

هاد يا سيدي العزيز اول ما تدخل بيتنا و بتروح عإيدك الشمال بتضلك ماااااااااااشييييييييييي بالكردور بتلائي عإيد اليمين غرفة فيها كمبيوتر و عليه وحدة ئاعدة ( بالمناسبة هادي انا ههههههههه ) 




فعلا هادي احب الأماكن عندي غرفتي انا ما بحب اطلع كتيـــر جديد بطلع علاجامعة بس هههههههههههه 



س60 / هل انت مزاجي؟ 

جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 



اللي باكة ( رجعة ) ........

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]اهلاااااااا وردة السعادة .. وانا والله مشتاقلك .. منورة اليوم 
> 
> والله انا متربع هون وبقرأ وبضحك 
> 
> تا تخلص الهبولة هدولة بطلع ههههههههه [/align]



ههههههههههه يديم الضحكة يااااااا رب احكي آمين

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هلااااااااااااا امونة يللا منور الكرسي و الله 


هيني بجاوب عأسئلة زيد هراني اسئلة الله يهري اليهود 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههه يديم الضحكة يااااااا رب احكي آمين




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين  :7anoon:

----------


## ورده السعاده

هههههههههههههههههه انتقام.... :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

س61 / هل انت صبور؟

ابداااااااااااا 



س62 /هل تحب؟؟

ابداااااااااااااا 



س63 / في اي مدينه تسكن وفي اي حي؟

عمان 

ههههههههههه سر كمان



س64 /هل تجيد الطبخ وماهي الاصناف التي تجيد طبخها؟ 

يس و عل فكرة بحب المطبخ كتيــــــر و اكتر شي بحب صنف الحلويات 


س65 /عضو قريب الى قلبك؟

هدوئة حياتي 



س66 / عضو تتمنى الالتقاء به؟ 

الكل و الله عنجد من كل ئلبي نفسي اشوف الكل 



س67 /من هو قلب المنتدى النابض؟

امونة
طبعا و بكل جواب حطو هدوئة 


س68 /من هو نجم المنتدى الذي تنتضر مشاركاته؟ 

امممممممممم 
ما في حد محدد سب الموضوع المهم انه يكون حلو 
ما تنسوا تحطو هدوئة بكل جواب هههههههه




س69 / شخصيه تاريخيه اومعاصره تمنيت الجلوس معها ( غيري طبعا ) ؟

ههههههههههههه غيرك مين في مين في 

تاريخية ( امرؤ القيس ههههههههه لا تستغرب )
معاصرة ( راغب علامة )




س70 / شخصيه معاصره تمنيت الجلوس معها وتحقق لك ذلك؟

اممممممممممم آه وزير التربية ههههههههههه لما كان عنا احتفال بالكشافة شفته 

[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

> ههههههههههه يديم الضحكة يااااااا رب احكي آمين



ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هدولة تسلميلي كلك زوووووووووووق .. الله يسعدك ولا يحرمني منك ..[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

س72/ بماذا تبدأ يومك ؟

سوس و بيبسي ههههههههه و بابا و ماما بضلهم يبهدلوني بخافو عمعدتي

و بالشتا بحبة برتقاله او كلمنتينا علمتينا ههههههههه  



س73 / عدد ساعات نومك ؟

12 ائل شي

 

س74 / ماهي اول هديه تلقيتها وماهي الاخيره وماهي الاثمن وماذا تحب ان تهدي لأحبابك؟

اول هدية سنسال عليه حرفي من بابا و ماما اول ما انولدت لهلأ عندي 
و آخر هدية حبة ملبس هههههههههه 

صراحة كلهم حلوين و الهم لذة و نكهة خاصة 



س 75/ صدفه وانت تمشي في الشارع لقيت شخص يقول يابلاش اختار شي واحد من ثلاثة اشياء ( مال ـ راحه ـ شهره) ماذا تختار ولماذا؟

ئصدك شي ما بدي اياه يعني 
امممم 

شهرة 



س76 /يقال ان المارد الصيني سوف يأخذ دور امريكا بعد سنوات ماذا تقول انت؟

هههههههههههه كل شي بصير 



س77 / متى تخاف من وضع النقاط فوق الحروف؟ 

لما اكون عارفة شو الكلمات  بكابر بحالي 



س78 / ماهو اقصر طريق الي قلبك؟

الصدق 



س79 / اطول المكالمات الهاتفيه مع من تقضيها؟

حكينا اني ما بحكي عالتفلون كتيــــر و اصلا دايما مسكرته ما بفتحه لا لما ارو عالجامعة عشان ازاماما  و بابا بدهم يطمنه على خلفتهم المصونة هههههههه




س 80 /اجمل مكان شاهدته في حياتك؟

الصحرا 

[/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

الله يخليكي يا هدوله والله اني حبيتك من كل ئلبي
تسلميلي ان شاء الله..

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]س81 /لماذا يشبه المحبين من يحبونهم بالقمر وليس بالشمس؟



اهااااااااا تعال تا احكيلك لأنو الشمس ازا دققت فيها بتعمي و بتأزي اما القمر ئد ما تضل تطلع فيه ما بتشبع و ما بتتعب و هكذا الحبايب ما بيأزوا بعض و ما بيشبعوا من بعض ( كيف هالجواب بس ) 



س 82 /ما هو رأيك بالتالي ( الصداقه
الحياة و الضحك  

ـ المطر ـ
الدفأ و الحنان و رضا الله و الخير 

 نانسي عجرم 
الصوت الحلو و البريء الناعم 

ـ شركة التلفونات الخلويه ( الشبكه تبعتك )
عالم جميل و ئويةكمان و نتها كويس 



س 83 / موقف محرج مر عليك ؟
حكيته لما كنت بالمدرسة 



س 84 / موقف طريف مر عليك؟
انو حد يعطيك حبة ملبس هههههههههه



س 85 / امنيه تتمنى تحقيقها؟
اخلص جامعة و اتخرج  اجيب علامات منيحة و ماشي حالها 




س86 / باقة ورد لمن تبعثها؟
لحبايبي كلهم و يللي بعزهم 
و ما تنسوا هدوئة هههههههه



س 87 /سلام خاص لمن تبعثه ؟
لكل يللي زمان ما شفتهم 




س88 /هل توقعت مني اسئله لم اطرحها؟
لااااااااااااااااااا يا شيخ كل هاد و لسه بدي اتوقع 



س 89 /مارايك في " منتدى الحصن الأردني 
حبيبي 
حياتي اها معاك حياتي اها انا انا انا بسهر و بداري 
ههههههههههه 
حياتي من غيره سلطة و الله 



س 90 / كلمه اخيره لك ؟

مع حبي 

للجميع 

( و الله لا يوطرزلك على هالأسئلة  هلكتني الله يهلك اليهود  [/align]*)

----------


## الوسادة

> الله يخليكي يا هدوله والله اني حبيتك من كل ئلبي
> تسلميلي ان شاء الله..


الئلوب شواهد يا امونة يا عسلل انتي و الله

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هديل 

شو بكون ردك اذا حكيتلك انه رح اجيبلك كمان زيهم

ومحمود بدك توقفني له الله يسامحك 

بس اذا من العشم خلص بنوقف هدوله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ههههههههههههه والله هلكتها يا رجل خف شوي .. او انت قول هلكتنا احنا ضحك هههههههه[/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

الله يعين الي بدو يئع بين ايديك المرة الجاي ..

90 سؤال يا حراااااااااااام عليك يا زيدو..

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> [align=center]ههههههههههههه والله هلكتها يا رجل خف شوي .. او انت قول هلكتنا احنا ضحك هههههههه[/align]


شو أعمل يا محمود اذا هي بتدحدى فيني 

وبتحكيلي ما غلبتني

بس بوعدك في مفاجئه اجمل




> الله يعين الي بدو يئع بين ايديك المرة الجاي ..
> 
> 90 سؤال يا حراااااااااااام عليك يا زيدو..



استني وشوفي الأسئله الجاي يا امونه  هههههههه

90 رح يكونو شوي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هدوله اذا حكيتلك في 160 سؤال في انتظار الإجابه عليهم و رح ينزلولك هلأ شو بكون ردك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بنكون معلنين عن العضو اللي بعد هدولة قبل ما تحطهم زيد ههههههههههه دير بالك يعني  :Icon29: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]بنكون معلنين عن العضو اللي بعد هدولة قبل ما تحطهم زيد ههههههههههه دير بالك يعني [/align]


ليش هدوئة سمعت انه المدة شهرين هههههههه 

صح وله مو خطأ  :Thinker2:  :Thinker2:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

له له يا جماعه 

انا شايف انه هديل حابه تجاوب و مستمتعه بهالأسئله

انا بعتبر 90 سؤال هيك تسالي للي بدهم يجو ترى بنزلهم لل 160

وبعدين هدوء الله يسامحك لازم نعرف الجانب المعتم ( المظلم ) ويصير مأظي في جانب شخصية هدوله عندينا فهمت علي جاي عمو

----------


## الوسادة

> هديل 
> 
> شو بكون ردك اذا حكيتلك انه رح اجيبلك كمان زيهم
> 
> ومحمود بدك توقفني له الله يسامحك 
> 
> بس اذا من العشم خلص بنوقف هدوله


شوووووووووووووو 

نعم نعااااااااام يخووييييييييي

كله الا توقفوني 

و الله بنجن و بنحن 

ههههههههه

----------


## ورده السعاده

لحئي فلسعي يا هدوله ناويلك على نيه ههههههههههههه :SnipeR (61):

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]ههههههههههههه والله هلكتها يا رجل خف شوي .. او انت قول هلكتنا احنا ضحك هههههههه[/align]



اصلا اصلا انا بحب اجاوب عشان هدوئة يضحك 


حط حط يخوي حط
 :Si (5):  :Si (5):

----------


## الوسادة

> لحئي فلسعي يا هدوله ناويلك على نيه ههههههههههههه


هوه شكله هاد يللي حيصير هههههههههه 

الله يفلسع راس اليهود 
 :Si (5):  :Si (5):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله يسعدك هدولة تسلميلي دايما بتحرجيني بكلامك الحلو .. خلص زيد خد راحتك بس لا تكتر بالله عليك اشي ومنو .. .. الوقت اللي بتاخده هديل بالاجابات كبير والبنت عليها امتحانات .. افهمني بقى  :Thread: [/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

محود ( وحده بوحده لأنه حرف من اسمي ناقص )

محمود خيي 

دليك اتطلع فيي يا خيي 

انا بدي اعطيها  160  وبعد ال 160 

لا تخاف موجود 350 اذا بتحبو ينزلو 

و الله كلو موجود

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]افهم بئه يا عم هوه انت ايه معندكش دم


آآآآآآآآخ 
على سيرة الإمتحانات  اليوم امتحان  الرياضيات كان ناااااااااااار 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> محود ( وحده بوحده لأنه حرف من اسمي ناقص )
> 
> محمود خيي 
> 
> دليك اتطلع فيي يا خيي 
> 
> انا بدي اعطيها  160  وبعد ال 160 
> 
> لا تخاف موجود 350 اذا بتحبو ينزلو 
> ...


وله تحكيش على الكيبوردات يللي بتقرط هلأ بجيب كل كيبوردات البلد بخليها تعملك زفة هههههههههههه

----------


## ورده السعاده

معلش بئى يا هدوله استحمليه وربنا يوفئك في امتحاناتك يا رب...

ههههههههههههه ئلبنا مصري والله انكوا ناس عسل.. :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## ورده السعاده

> وله تحكيش على الكيبوردات يللي بتقرط هلأ بجيب كل كيبوردات البلد بخليها تعملك زفة هههههههههههه



وانا كيبوردي اول واحد ههههههههههههه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

خلص هدوله انت اللي طلبتي هالشي

رح شعراتك ندم عمو

 :36 2 44[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههههههههه الله يقطع شرك يا امون 

ضحكتيني[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

> خلص هدوله انت اللي طلبتي هالشي
> 
> رح شعراتك ندم عمو


لا عموووو انا ما بشعر بالندم هههههههههه 

اصلا اطلع انت ئديش الك بتهدد شكله ما عندك اسأله ههههههههه 

صح و لا مو غلط بلا يا زيدووو  :Thinker2:  :Thinker2:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> وانا كيبوردي اول واحد ههههههههههههه



له يا امون 

شو هالحكي هاد 

انا في منافسه بيني و بين هدوله وبورجيكي فيها 

رح خليها تحكي من شان الله طلعوني من الكرسي

وما رح بطلعها الا لما تدفع خروجيه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

طيب انت اللي طلبتيها يا شطوره 


وخدي الأسئله بس 5 دقايق  لحتى انسقهم و أزبطهم

----------


## الوسادة

*بنشووووووووووووف 


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][gdwl]بنقدر نبلش بالاسئلة لانو قلبناها دردشة هون  :Smile:  خلينا نحافظ على رونق الكرسي وحصره بالاسئلة والتعليق عليها يا حلوين  :SnipeR (93): [/gdwl][/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*اي رووووووووح شكله ما في اسئلة بالأصل 

ههههههههههههه 

له يا زيدوو ما عرفتك و الله 

له له 

*

----------


## ورده السعاده

> له يا امون 
> 
> شو هالحكي هاد 
> 
> انا في منافسه بيني و بين هدوله وبورجيكي فيها 
> 
> رح خليها تحكي من شان الله طلعوني من الكرسي
> 
> وما رح بطلعها الا لما تدفع خروجيه




ههههههههههه هدوله ما بتستسلم ما تخاف
رح تطلع الشيب في راسك....

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center][gdwl]بنقدر نبلش بالاسئلة لانو قلبناها دردشة هون  خلينا نحافظ على رونق الكرسي وحصره بالاسئلة والتعليق عليها يا حلوين [/gdwl][/align]


 :Bl (29):  :Bl (29):

----------


## ورده السعاده

> [align=center][gdwl]بنقدر نبلش بالاسئلة لانو قلبناها دردشة هون  خلينا نحافظ على رونق الكرسي وحصره بالاسئلة والتعليق عليها يا حلوين [/gdwl][/align]



:upset8::upset8::upset8:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا جماعه الأسئله في الطريق 

لا تخافو

----------


## عاشق الحصن

وبناءا على تحدي من هو على كرسي الإعتراف

قررنا انزال اسئلة التسخين

وبعد اسئلة التسخين رح تكون هناك مرحلة ما بعد بعد الجلطه 

لأنه هالأسئله هدول لحالهم بيجيبو جلطه و شلل


و بسم الله نبدأ  يللا هدوله


1-ايش اخبارك واخبار صحتك والعيال وأولاد الحاره؟

2- مخطط لحياتك فى المستقل (طموحك ايش ) ؟؟؟

3- ايش اكبر حدث فى حياتك وفرقت كتير فى خط سيرها ؟؟

4- ايش فصيله دمك؟

5- ايش اخر موقف خلاكي تعيطي ؟ بالتفصيل الملل مالا يقل عن 200 صفحه؟

6- ومتى فرحت من قلبك عنجد وايش السبب ؟

7- لو حد استفزك بيكون ايش رد فعلك ؟

8- امتى اخر مره اتخانقت مع بابا و ايش السبب ومع ماما وايش السبب ؟؟

9- احكلنا موقف خسرت فيه شخص بسبب نذالته معك ؟؟

10- ايش الاماكن اللى ما رحتيها بعمرك ونفسك تروحيها ؟؟ 

11-كم مسبه بدك تسبي علي بس تخلص الأسئله ؟


12-لو حدا عاكسك بيبقى ايش رد فعلك؟
13-هل تري أن في داخلك موهبة لكن لا تقدري علي خروجها؟
14-ماهو حلم طفولتكـ ...؟ وهل تحقق هذا الحلم ... ؟ 
15-ما هي نظرتك للحياة .. واقع ولا خيال .. تفاؤل ولا تشاؤم .. ؟؟ 

16- *متى تغضب ؟ 

*ومتى تحزن ؟ 

*ومتى ترضي ؟ 


17-طب لو حدا عاكسك بكلام مش لطيف من مره وظل ماشى وراكى ولازق شو رج تعملى ؟

20- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟
21-لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
22- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟
23-هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟
24- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
25-(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟
26-هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
27-اعتذار تريد ان تقدميه لمن؟
28-تقبلى تتجوزى واحدعرفتيه من النت؟
29-هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيكى لتأخذى عنه انطباع ؟؟
30-ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجبى به ؟
31-من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟
32-بتحب القراءه؟ اخر كتاب قرايته ايه مع انى عارف الاجابه ؟
33-حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟
34-من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟
35-اعطيني وصف لأمك ، أبوك ، أخوتك ، اخواتك .. كل ؟
36-من أقرب شخص لك من أفراد العائلة ؟
37- ما دورك كفرد من أفراد العائلة ؟
38-ماذا يعني لك أقرب صديق إليك ؟
39- لو كان معاكى فلوس كتير .. رح تعملى فيهم أيش؟
40-لو طلعلك عفريت وقالك خدى مليون دينار واصرفيهم فى يوم واحد هتصرفيهم فى ايش ؟
41-ايه اكثر شئ نفسك تغيريه في العالم ؟
42- هل تمنيت يوما أن تكونى رئيس دولة ؟ وما هي الدولة ؟
43-دولة تتمني تعيشي فيها طول عمرك ؟
44-تجربة تحب ان تكررها؟
45-تجربة تتمنى ان لاتدخلها؟
46-بتحب ايش في الاكل ؟؟
47-الاكلة اللي مستحيل تاكلها ؟؟؟
48-هل انتى مزاجيه ، قياديه
عاطفيه ، عصبي ، إنطوااائيه
حيويه ، خياليه ، او غير ذلك !!

50-اكتبى ايش بدور بمخك حاليا؟


51-ايش رايك فى المظاهرات بتعتقدي انها هى الحل للتعبير عن احتجاجاتنا؟
53-بتحسى نفسك ذكيه
54-ايش اكتر تاريخ مش ممكن تنساه في حياتك ليش وبيفكرك بايش ؟؟
55-وهل تملكين الجرأة لتبكي امام اقرب الناس اليك؟
56-الحياة مدرسة اساسها التجارب..... ماذا تعلمت منها؟
57-اه ايش رايك فى مفاجاه جلوسك عالكرسى؟
58- من يكون الرجل التي تقفين امامه ضعيفه؟ولماذا؟؟
59-من انت ؟
60-مالذي يشعرك بااكبر قدر من الاحراج ؟
61-متى اخر مرة اكلتي قتله معتبره ؟ ومن مين ؟ وليش ؟وياسلام لو القتله مرفقه بفيديو؟
62-ايش اكتر سؤال محرج انسالتيه في حياتك ومتقوليش مش ذاكره ؟!!!
63-قولي 5 شغلات بيدايقوك في حياتك ؟
64-كم مره حسيتى انك ملكيش لزوم فى الحياه؟
65-البرامج المفضلة؟
66-بعد 10 سنوات أين ترين نفسك وشكل حياتك ؟
67-متى تلومين نفسك؟
68-ما الأشياء التي تزعجك في (المنزل، الكلية، الأصدقاء)؟
69-ما الشيء الذي تفعلينه وتنسى الوقت وأنت تؤديه؟
70-هل هناك إنسان تحبيه ولم تخبريه عن حبك؟ 
71-لو كنت شخصاً مشهوراً ماذا ستفعل؟ وبماذا تحب أن تنشهر به؟
72-ممكن تتجوزي واحد اقصر منك؟
73-ما هي أكثر 3 أمور تتقنها ؟غير الرغى طبعا هههه؟
74-ما الذي ستفعله لو تبقى من حياتك شهر واحد فقط ؟
75-كيف يمدحك الآخرون؟ ما هي الكلمات التي تسعدك؟
76-لو عدتي خمس سنوات هل ستصححين بعض خياراتك وقراراتك ؟
77-هو صحيح ليش توم بيجرى ورا جيرى وليه مش العكس؟
78-ما الموهبة التي كنت ترغبين في امتلاكها ؟
79-ممكن تتبرعى لحبيبتك بعيونك؟
80-خلال دقيقة واحدة ما هي أهم 10 أهداف في حياتك؟
81-موقف مضحك حصلك؟
83-ايش مواصفات الرجل اللى نفسك تكملى معه حياتك؟
84-هل يزعجك احد بالمنتدى ؟ههههه غيري يعنى اصلاً انا طيب ما بزعج حد؟
85-انشاء الله رح تسمي ولادك ايش؟
86--كلمة تودين سماعها كل يوم؟!؟
87-ايش رايك فى مقوله ضل رجل ولا ضل حيطه ؟
88-هل ترى ان الحب الاول فاشل ام ناجح؟
89- سر لاول مرة رح تقوليه؟؟؟
90-هل بالك مشغول بشىء؟
91-كم مره جبت ملاحق فى المدرسه؟يعنى كعك بالشهاده
92-ايش احسن طريقه للغش من وجهة نظرك سيدتي؟
93- كم علبة كريم بتشتري بالشهر ؟هههههههههه
94- ما ردة فعلك عندما تعلم ان حبيبك حب صاحبيتك الاقرب إلك؟ بدي دم
95-آخر هدية قدمتها لمن؟
96-ما هو الشيء الذي لا تقبل المزاح به أبدا ؟
97-لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟
98-ايهما أصعب في نظرك خيانة الصديق ام خيانة الحبيب ؟!
99-لما تصحى من النوم من هو اول شخص يكوون بذاكرتك ؟
100-حكمتك المفضله ؟ ووشاعرك المفضل ؟ فنانك المفضل ؟ 
111-ايه رايك ان حاليا الاهل بيختاروا للبنت الرجل المقتدر ماديا وبيهملوا جوانب تانيه ومش مهم بتحبه او لا؟
112-لو شخص انتى مخنوقه منه وفجأة لقيتيه جاى يسلم عليكى؟؟ تصرفك ايش؟
113-لأي حد ممكن توصل ثقتك بالناس عموما .. وهل سهل تعطي ثقتك لأي حدا ولا لا ..؟؟
115- لن أنساك أبدا لمن تقوليها ؟
116-ما هي الصفات التي تكرهيها في حواء/ادم ؟
117--ما هي الصفات التي تحبيها في حواء/ادم ؟
118-بعض الرجال يعتقدون بانهم لا يجب ان يبوحوا بكل شيء للنساء ولا سيما في الحب ؟ماذا تقول انتى؟
119-
.ضع الصفة المناسبة للمراة بالتسلسل الذي تراه فيها:
رتب الصفات هاي يعني :
ذكي
امور
يكيد المكائد
مثقف
طيب
حنون
مضحي
مظلوم
120- اين انتى من عالم يتغير بسرعة وهل تتغيرين وفقا لمتغيرات الحياة؟
121-ياحجه لو واحد اتقدمالك بس شرطه انك تلبسى النقاب ومتشتغليش وانتى بتحبيه تقبلي؟


122- كم تجربه وقع بها قلبك بالحب ؟
123-(( هل تجدين نفسك متسرعه )) ؟؟
124-شئ تشعر انه ينقصك او تفتقده ما هو ؟
125- العصفوره قالتلي انك تهربي من البيت ليش ياترى؟
126-أي الاوقات احب اليك خلال اليوم؟
127-ما هو السؤال الذي تسأليه نفسك كل يوم ؟
128-من هو العضو الذي تريد أن تسأله سؤالاً لو كان الآن في مكانك ؟وإيش السؤال ؟
129-من تعتقد اكثر الناس يفهمك ولايوجد حاجز بينك وبينه؟
130-ايه السوال اللى مبتحبش حد يسألك إياه من شان اسالك إياه ؟
144-تقولي لمين انت عمرى؟
145-من هو مـثـلك الأعلى في الحياة .!!
146-انسان تعتزي به وترجع له في استشارته في الشئ الذي يخصك .!!

147-ضربتي حد وانتى فى المدرسه احكلنا شويتين؟
148-عملتى مصيبه قبل هيك ؟
149-غرقتى بالبحر قبل هيك ( مع انك ما بتعرفي تسبحي ) ؟
150-ايه رايك بالناس اللى بيكونوا فى غيبوبه ويقتلوهم قتل رحيم لانهم مش هيرجعوا للحياه فيضطروا يشيلوا عنهم الاجهزه الطبيه ؟


انا تعبت و أنا أجهز فيهم 

يلا الله يعينك عليهم 

جاوبي عمو جاوبي سوقي يابا  :Drive:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اوك هدولة بتمنالك التوفيق مع هالاسئلة بما انك تحديتي زيد ..

لكن رح نضيف بند كشرط في كرسي الاعتراف ان لا يدرج العضو اكثر من 10 اسئلة في اليوم كي لا نرهق الضيف ..

ارجو من الجميع التقيّد بهذا البند وشكرا لكم ..

[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ما تفكر اني هربت مبارح ولووووووووو بس عنجد لأنو نعست 




1-ايش اخبارك واخبار صحتك والعيال وأولاد الحاره؟

صحتي ممتازة 
و ما عندي عيال 
و اولاد الحارة هيهم منيين بسلمو عليك 


2- مخطط لحياتك فى المستقل (طموحك ايش ) ؟؟؟
يعني يا زيدو في اسئلة مكررة بس رح اجاوب 
اخلص جامعتي و دراستي و اصير شي نايس بهالحياة 


3- ايش اكبر حدث فى حياتك وفرقت كتير فى خط سيرها ؟؟
بتحفظ عالإجابة 


4- ايش فصيله دمك؟
A موجب بتوقع هيك
 

5- ايش اخر موقف خلاكي تعيطي ؟ بالتفصيل الملل مالا يقل عن 200 صفحه؟
مكرر
المهم رح احكي 
لما اجا ابن اختي كان فحة كتيرة حلوة بالنسبة اللي كان يومها عليي امتحان فيزيا رحت شفته بعدين رحت عالإمتحان 


6- ومتى فرحت من قلبك عنجد وايش السبب ؟
و اله زمان ما فرحت من قلبي بس آخر مرة فرحت فيها من قلبي لما نجحت بالتوجيهي 


7- لو حد استفزك بيكون ايش رد فعلك ؟
عااااادي 
و لا كإنه عمل شي هههههههههه 
:tim1e::tim1e:

8- امتى اخر مره اتخانقت مع بابا و ايش السبب ومع ماما وايش السبب ؟؟
مع بابا على الجامعة لإني صراحة ما كنت بدي هادي الجامعة 
و مع ماما لأني ما رضيت آكل اسبوع ضليت عايشة على السوس و البيبسي و الشيبس و تبهدلت بهدلة يا ويلي 


9- احكلنا موقف خسرت فيه شخص بسبب نذالته معك ؟؟
لا ما عمري اتناذلت مع حدا غير لما اكون ئاصدة و بهيك ما بندم 


10- ايش الاماكن اللى ما رحتيها بعمرك ونفسك تروحيها ؟؟ 
و الله في اماكن كتير حلوة بس نفسي اروح على تايلاند كتيـــر و على الحج ههههههه عشان اصير حجة هديل 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]
11-كم مسبه بدك تسبي علي بس تخلص الأسئله ؟
هههههههههههه طيب بتسدئ ازا حكيتلك انه و الله ما سبيت و لا مسبة 
عزيز و غالي زيدو ولو 



12-لو حدا عاكسك بيبقى ايش رد فعلك؟
بطنش طبعا 


13-هل تري أن في داخلك موهبة لكن لا تقدري علي خروجها؟
الغنا بس ابوي ما ئبل انميها هههههههه مش عارفة ليش يصحله بنته تطلع فنانة 


14-ماهو حلم طفولتكـ ...؟ وهل تحقق هذا الحلم ... ؟ 
ههههههههه طيب لو احكيلكم شو كنت احلم و انا زغيرة رح تفرطو ضحك حلمي كان غير عن كل الأطفال كان حلمي اكون 







































































خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاطة 
هههههههههههههههههههه بس للأسف ما تحقق مع انه هو شي حلو يعني تصميم الأزياء و هيك بس هيني بدرس هندسة اسوب و داحلة فيها 



15-ما هي نظرتك للحياة .. واقع ولا خيال .. تفاؤل ولا تشاؤم .. ؟؟ 
الحياة كل شي فيها خيال و هي تفاؤل اكيد 


16- *متى تغضب ؟ 
على فكرة غضبي سريع بس ما بحب ابينه لحدا بس بغضب لما د يستفزني و ما يعطيني يللي بدي اياه 


*ومتى تحزن ؟ 
لما يكون في اشياء بتحزن 


*ومتى ترضي ؟ 
بالكلمة الحلوة 


17-طب لو حدا عاكسك بكلام مش لطيف من مره وظل ماشى وراكى ولازق شو رج تعملى ؟
عااااااااادي ولا اشي هو آخرته يزهئ 
حكتي بالحياة ( اذا اردت ان تعيش فتعلم فن التطنيش ) 
هاد فن مو اي حد بيعرف يتقنه هههههههه


20- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟
مارئ عليي هالسؤال 
احكيله خليه ينصرف 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]-لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
هو صح ما في حب بهالأيام هادي بس على افتراض انه في حب اكيد رح اختار البيب لانه هو نفسه رح يكون صديقي 
و متل ما حكيت مرة بموضوع انه الحبيب صديق و الصديق حبيب بس ازا افترضنا انه الحب موجود بختار الحبيب طبعا

 


22- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟
لهلأ لأ الحمد لله 



23-هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟
لأ فشر بنص عينه هههههههههههه



24- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
نسيت انســـــــــــاك 
لإبن خالتي 
و هو اكيد هيك بيحكيلي 
مين يسرئ مني حنين دايب صرلو سنين من ايام الطفولة 




25-(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟
يا ريت الزمن يرجع لورا 



26-هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
اكيــــــــــد 



27-اعتذار تريد ان تقدميه لمن؟
و لا لحدا و يمكن اكون مزعلة حدا و انا مو عارفة بس بحكيله آسفة بس بالنسبة اللي ما بعتقد اني زعلت حدا الحمد لله 



28-تقبلى تتجوزى واحدعرفتيه من النت؟
ممكن ليه لأ هههههههههه بس بعد ما نشوفه عالواقع اما هيك خبط لزئ نووووووووو 
حب عالنت نوووووووو



29-هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيكى لتأخذى عنه انطباع ؟؟
هالسؤال مارئ عليي 
بصراحة بالنسبة اللي آه بتأثر فيي 



30-ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجبى به ؟
العيون 

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]-من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟
لهلأ ما في غير الهبل ههههههه



32-بتحب القراءه؟ اخر كتاب قرايته ايه مع انى عارف الاجابه ؟
لا ما بحبها كتير بس بحب اقرأ شعر نزار و قصص الأطفال 



33-حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟
سرررررررررر


34-من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟
هدوئة 


35-اعطيني وصف لأمك ، أبوك ، أخوتك ، اخواتك .. كل ؟
أمي : ملاك
أبوي : زوج الملاك هههههههه
أخوتك : عزوتي 
أخواتي : كلها هالأخت صديقتي 


36-من أقرب شخص لك من أفراد العائلة ؟
بصراحة و لا حدا ما عندي ثقة بحدا حتى بأهلي 
ههههههههه مرات بكونو ئاعدين باجي بحكيلهم شو صار و بتكون الشغلة الها ميت سنة فبيحكولي روحي عالنت احسلك ههههههههه 


37- ما دورك كفرد من أفراد العائلة ؟
دوري فرد ئاعد بالغرفة و عكمبيوتره 


38-ماذا يعني لك أقرب صديق إليك ؟
ما في هو صح انا عندي اصدقاء كتيــــــر و ما بينعدو بس ئريب ئريب ما في صراحة 
بس ائرب واحد هون بالمنتدى بيعنيلي الحياة كلها 


39- لو كان معاكى فلوس كتير .. رح تعملى فيهم أيش؟
بشتري اواعي العالم ههههههههههههه و السوس و العصير و الشيبس 


40-لو طلعلك عفريت وقالك خدى مليون دينار واصرفيهم فى يوم واحد هتصرفيهم فى ايش ؟

متل ما حكيتلك 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]-ايه اكثر شئ نفسك تغيريه في العالم ؟
الكزب 




42- هل تمنيت يوما أن تكونى رئيس دولة ؟ وما هي الدولة ؟
يييييييييييي اعوز بالله شو بدي بهالورطة خليني كده  مرتاحة جداااااااااا

43-دولة تتمني تعيشي فيها طول عمرك ؟
وادي رم ههههههههه هي مو دلوة بس نفسي ابني هناك بيت و اضل هناك 



44-تجربة تحب ان تكررها؟
امممممممممم ما بحب اكرر اشي كل التجارب يللي بمر عليها الإنسان حلوة بس اكتر شي نفسي اكرره متل ما حكيتلكم صف الأول ثنوي 
:yelling:


45-تجربة تتمنى ان لاتدخلها؟
لاااااااااا بحب اجرب كل شي انا الفضول دابحني من و انا زغيرة يمكن فضولي مرات بوديني بداهية ههههههههههه



46-بتحب ايش في الاكل ؟؟
البيتزااااااااا



47-الاكلة اللي مستحيل تاكلها ؟؟؟
هاي أكلات زمان 
متل البامية و الفاصوليا  و هيك يعني هدول مااا بحبهم ابدا 



48-هل انتى مزاجيه :مزاجية اكييييييد 

قيادية : قيادية ما بعرف ما بحب اقيم حالي 

عاطفيه : جدا  

، عصبي ،: جدا 

 إنطوااائيه : ابدا 

حيويه : قردة هههههههههههاااااااي

، خياليه ،: كتيـــــر 

 او غير ذلك !!

لا انا ما نئيت حكيت عن كل وحدة ههههههههه


50-اكتبى ايش بدور بمخك حاليا؟
مبسوطة و منشكحة 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]
51-ايش رايك فى المظاهرات بتعتقدي انها هى الحل للتعبير عن احتجاجاتنا؟
المظاهرات انا مش معها ابدا لأنها عالفاضي و مضيعة وئت 



53-بتحسى نفسك ذكيه

اممممم ما بعرف  عنجد ما بحب اقيم حالي 



54-ايش اكتر تاريخ مش ممكن تنساه في حياتك ليش وبيفكرك بايش ؟؟
انا و التواريخ انسى الموضوع بتزكر بس تاريخ ميلادي و هو بفكرني بأيام الطفولة هههههههههههه



55-وهل تملكين الجرأة لتبكي امام اقرب الناس اليك؟
اصلا انا ما ببكي الا ئدام اقرب الناس اللي 



56-الحياة مدرسة اساسها التجارب..... ماذا تعلمت منها؟
اشياء كتيـــــر بس امي بتحكيلي انتي يا هديل بتتسرعي كتيـــر عشان هيك بتوئعي بأخطاء 
اتعلمت انها حلوة و الإنسان ازا بده يعيش يحب الحياة كتيــر

 

57-اه ايش رايك فى مفاجاه جلوسك عالكرسى؟
و الله فتحت يوم عالمنتدى و لئيت في تنبيهات و ما الائيلك غير هالهدوئة حاططلي الموضوع و بيحكيلي فوتي 
و بصراحة شعور حلو لأنو حلو الواحد يعرف كل شي عن الأعضاء



58- من يكون الرجل التي تقفين امامه ضعيفه؟ولماذا؟؟
امممممممممم  بما اني ما بحب فأكيد و انا متأكدة انو الشخص يللي رح اكون ضعيفة ئدامه هو حبيبي المستقبلي و الضعف مو  بمعناه التافه انه ضعف بالعكس الضعف بالحب من اجمل المشاعر و الضعف ئدام الحبيب مو ضعف يعني غير السؤال ههههههههه



59-من انت ؟
هديــــــل

الك ساعتين بتسأل و انت مو عارف مين انا هههههههههه



60-مالذي يشعرك بااكبر قدر من الاحراج ؟
اممممممم مارئ عليي هالسؤال 

في اشياء كتيرة 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

-متى اخر مرة اكلتي قتله معتبره ؟ ومن مين ؟ وليش ؟وياسلام لو القتله مرفقه بفيديو؟
ههههههههههههههه يا ويلي آخر ئتلة كانت من مسة علوم الأرض لأني رديت بوجهها 
بس للأسف ما في فيديو يا أخي و الله انها ما بتنبلع هالمس هادي و بدها تمشي يللي براسها 




62-ايش اكتر سؤال محرج انسالتيه في حياتك ومتقوليش مش ذاكره ؟!!!
ههههههههههههههههه اممممممممممم استنى اتزكر 
بأي صف انتي و انا بالجامعة كنت على فكرة و للأسف هو صح سؤال عادي بس انسأل ئدام ناس بهموني ههههههههههه يالله شو اعمل لازم اطول كمان و البس متل الكبار و من يومها ما بلبس بلوزة ميكي يللي عندي هههههههه 



63-قولي 5 شغلات بيدايقوك في حياتك ؟
الكزب 
الحقد 
شوفة الحال 
علامات مو منيحة 
المجاملات 

64-كم مره حسيتى انك ملكيش لزوم فى الحياه؟
اممممممم مرة وحدة 



65-البرامج المفضلة؟
المسلسلات السورية ( و خاصة متل ما حكيتلكم سيرة الحب ) 



66-بعد 10 سنوات أين ترين نفسك وشكل حياتك ؟
ههههههههههه عالمجلى هههههههههه 
او عكمبيوتري 
او التنتين 
و الله يللي بياخدني رح يكون من ضمن عقد الزواج و المهر و المقدم و المؤخر كمبيوتر و انترنت سريع و دائم هههههههههههههه



67-متى تلومين نفسك؟
لما احكي مرات يللي بألبي لأعز الناس و للأسف بكون دج ههههههههههه بس الحمد لله ما بزعلو مني لانهم عارفيني 



68-ما الأشياء التي تزعجك في (المنزل : بضلهم فاتحين الشبابيك حتى بعز البرد 

، الكلية، : ئصدك بالمدرسة هههههههههههه ما تحكيلها كلية 
بيزعجني كل شي فيها 

 الأصدقاء : و لا شي بس لما يتفئوا عل شي و ما يحكولك اياه او يحكولك خبصنا بالإمتحان و يكون مزبطين اكتر منك و انت بتكون بتواسيهم هههههههههه لئيمين بدهم كفين يصحوا 



69-ما الشيء الذي تفعلينه وتنسى الوقت وأنت تؤديه؟
الئعدة عالنت اكيــــــد



70-هل هناك إنسان تحبيه ولم تخبريه عن حبك؟ 
لا و لو بحبه خليه هو يحكيلي شو هالزمن يللي البنت بتخبر الشب بحبها لما يحكيلي بحبك و ان ااكون معجبة فيو بعديــــــن بحكيله بحبك هههههههههه



[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]-لو كنت شخصاً مشهوراً ماذا ستفعل؟ وبماذا تحب أن تنشهر به؟
حلو هالشعور بس ما بهمني كتيـر صراحة 
بح انشهر بشخصيتي كلها 



72-ممكن تتجوزي واحد اقصر منك؟
ههههههههههه ازا فيه حد ائصر مني بفكر هههههههههه 
( مع انهم بيحكولي انو طولي منيح لبنت ) 
بس بصراحة بحب انو يكون اطول مني احلى 



73-ما هي أكثر 3 أمور تتقنها ؟غير الرغى طبعا هههه؟
هههههههههههه ولااااااااااا 
بس هاد ( الرغي ) 
يا زنخ هههههههههههه



74-ما الذي ستفعله لو تبقى من حياتك شهر واحد فقط ؟
بضل اصلي ليل نهار و قيام ليل و صوم هههههههه لا بمزح رح اضل متل ما انا لاني بصراحة الحمد لله ما بتخيل اني بعمل شي بيغضب الله 



75-كيف يمدحك الآخرون؟ ما هي الكلمات التي تسعدك؟
ازا حد بدو يمدحني لما اعمل شي منيح بيحكولي ( يا ئمر او على راسي ) 
بحب التنتين 



76-لو عدتي خمس سنوات هل ستصححين بعض خياراتك وقراراتك ؟
لا 



77-هو صحيح ليش توم بيجرى ورا جيرى وليه مش العكس؟
ههههههههههههه شو معرفني انا 
انا بس عليي احدرهم 

78-ما الموهبة التي كنت ترغبين في امتلاكها ؟
الغناء هههههههه ( بس للأسف كنتو ما حتلائوني هون لأنه اهلي كان طخوني زمان ) 
و الله كان نفسي اروح عسوبر ستار او على ستار اكاديمي ههههههههه ( زي العنجد ) بحلم كتير صح ( خيالي واسع جدا ) 


79-ممكن تتبرعى لحبيبتك بعيونك؟
ازا هو بتبرعلي آه بس للأسف ما صل الحب لهون بهالأيام 
ازن الله يخللي لكل واحد عيونه و ان شالله ما بيحتاج شي 



80-خلال دقيقة واحدة ما هي أهم 10 أهداف في حياتك؟
1 ) اتخرج 
2 ) الائي ابن الحلاك 
3 ) اعمل عيلة حلوة 
4 ) اجيب دزينة ولاد 
5) افتح سنتر كمبيوتر ( ولادي بديروا معاي ) 
6 ) تضل الناس تحبني 
7 ) اخللي ولادي متلي ههههههه 
8 ) اضل عتواصل بالمنتدى 
خلص اهداف 

شو في غير هيك الحياة دئيئة 



[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]-موقف مضحك حصلك؟

حكيتلكم عنه بالمدرسة ههههههههه 



83-ايش مواصفات الرجل اللى نفسك تكملى معه حياتك؟
يا زيدووو هاد السؤال مارئ عليي 
بس رح اعيد 
(  حنون و مجنون و عصبي و بغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااري كتيـر و دمه خفيف مخه نضيف و ما بحب الدراسة هههههههههه و متواضع و بحبني و اطول مني و حليوة و معاه شهادة عادي شو ما كان نوعها و هدول بس ( لا مو مكترة ابدا  ) هههههههه)




84-هل يزعجك احد بالمنتدى ؟ههههه غيري يعنى اصلاً انا طيب ما بزعج حد؟
لا الحمد لله كلكم بتجننو و بحبكم كتيـــر و الله 



85-انشاء الله رح تسمي ولادك ايش؟
الولاد : فارس و رامي 
البنات : ريتاج و مجدولين 

86--كلمة تودين سماعها كل يوم؟!؟
سرررررررر


87-ايش رايك فى مقوله ضل رجل ولا ضل حيطه ؟
هههههههههههه مش معها ابدا 



88-هل ترى ان الحب الاول فاشل ام ناجح؟
الحب الأول صراحة غالبا بكون فاشل و بكون تجربة مر فيها الإنسان بصغره ( لانو غالبا بكون زغير ) 
بس الحب حب ما فيو اول و لا تاني ممكن الإنسان ما يكون اله حظ لا بأول و لا بتاني و لا بعاشر هههههههه بس ما بتخيل انو في حد بيئدر يحب عشر مرات شو هاد بكون بيتسلى مو بحب ) 



89- سر لاول مرة رح تقوليه؟؟؟
بالله عليك ئول و غير مهو سر كيف بدي احكيه 
بس بوعدك اول ما يبطل سر رح احكيه ههههههه



90-هل بالك مشغول بشىء؟
نوووووو 


[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]-كم مره جبت ملاحق فى المدرسه؟يعنى كعك بالشهاده

لا الحمد لله و لا مرة 
بس شكله رح تصير بالجامعة 



92-ايش احسن طريقه للغش من وجهة نظرك سيدتي؟
لما اكون معه بحكيلك شو احسن طريقة 
للأسف اكره الغش و من يغش 




93- كم علبة كريم بتشتري بالشهر ؟هههههههههه
و الله هالأيام الجو بخزي يعني بتغسل ايديك و بتنشفها بتتشئئ و حالتها بتصير الة يعني  حسب الجو 
بحب كريم جليسوليد منيح كتير ههههههههه بخللي الإيدين ناعمة و مو مئشبة 




94- ما ردة فعلك عندما تعلم ان حبيبك حب صاحبيتك الاقرب إلك؟ بدي دم
عادي يتهنو ببعض بس اكيد رح اكون زعلانة بس اكيد ما ببينلهم 
طز عليهم 



95-آخر هدية قدمتها لمن؟
حبة علكة هههههههههههه



96-ما هو الشيء الذي لا تقبل المزاح به أبدا ؟
حد يسب عليي 
طبعا ئصدي مسبة يعني مسبة 



97-لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟
الأول ثنوي هههههههه ( هلا بتحكي شو ئصتك مع الأول ثنوي ؟؟؟؟؟ ) 



98-ايهما أصعب في نظرك خيانة الصديق ام خيانة الحبيب ؟!
بتزكر كان في موضوع هيك و كان رأيي انو الحبيب صديق و الصديق حبيب 
يعني التنتين صعبين لأنه لكل واحد لذة عزاب خاصة 



99-لما تصحى من النوم من هو اول شخص يكوون بذاكرتك ؟
حسب شو كنت بفكر بالليل 



100-حكمتك المفضله ؟ ووشاعرك المفضل ؟ فنانك المفضل ؟ 
ولك زيدو شو مالك نازل تعيد الأسئلة بس رح اجاوبك ههههههههه 

حكمتي ( اضحك للدنيا بتضحكلك و اذا اردت ان تعيش فتعلم فن التطنيش ) 
شاعرك ( نزار قباني ) 
فناني ( راغب علامة ) 

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*-ايه رايك ان حاليا الاهل بيختاروا للبنت الرجل المقتدر ماديا وبيهملوا جوانب تانيه ومش مهم بتحبه او لا؟
اي و الله لو اهلي ما بخولني اختار يللي بدي اياه لأموت 
طبعا بس يكون خيار مناسب 
يعني مو يكنسلونا عن بعض عشان المصاري 




112-لو شخص انتى مخنوقه منه وفجأة لقيتيه جاى يسلم عليكى؟؟ تصرفك ايش؟
يمكن ابطل مخنوئة منه لأني بصراحة برضى بسرعة و بسامح و يمكن اكون هيك بس مخنوئة منه بدون ما يعملي شي 




113-لأي حد ممكن توصل ثقتك بالناس عموما .. وهل سهل تعطي ثقتك لأي حدا ولا لا ..؟
؟
لا صراحة ما بثق بحدا 



115- لن أنساك أبدا لمن تقوليها ؟
يا زلمة شو مالك هههههههه نازل تعيد 
اممم بحكيها متل  ما حكيتلكم لإبن خالتي 
الله يوفئه بحياته 




116-ما هي الصفات التي تكرهيها في حواء/ادم ؟
حواء : الغرور 
آدم : الخيانة 



117--ما هي الصفات التي تحبيها في حواء/ادم ؟
حواء : قلبها و جمالها 
آدم : رجولته 



118-بعض الرجال يعتقدون بانهم لا يجب ان يبوحوا بكل شيء للنساء ولا سيما في الحب ؟ماذا تقول انتى؟
هاد بيرجع ليللي بحبها و الله لو مهما يكون الرجل ما بيحكي شي و حبيبته او زوجته بدها تخليه يحكي رح يحكي و هو مو حاسس و تجيب الخمير و الفطير منه هههههههههههه 



119-
.ضع الصفة المناسبة للمراة بالتسلسل الذي تراه فيها:
رتب الصفات هاي يعني :
يعني ئصدك شو صفات المرأة يللي لازم تكون من وجهة نظري عالترتيب 

اوكي 

حنون 
مضحي 
ذكي 
مثقف 
طيب 
امور 
يكيد المكائد
مظلوم 




120- اين انتى من عالم يتغير بسرعة وهل تتغيرين وفقا لمتغيرات الحياة؟

انا بعالم للأسف بيتغير بسرعة خيالية و للأسف الأكبر انه الإنسان آخرته رح يتغير حتى يتعايش مع هالعصر بس بتوقع تغيري رح يكون بطيء  
*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]-ياحجه لو واحد اتقدمالك بس شرطه انك تلبسى النقاب ومتشتغليش وانتى بتحبيه تقبلي؟
لا 
لأنه هو حبني متل ما نا 
و شكله من اولها بيتأمر 
بس ممكن ما اشتغل آه لأنه بغار يئبر البي هههههه




122- كم تجربه وقع بها قلبك بالحب ؟
تجربة وحدة





123-(( هل تجدين نفسك متسرعه )) ؟؟
جداااااااا



124-شئ تشعر انه ينقصك او تفتقده ما هو ؟
ينقصني : الهدوء 
تفقده : الحنان وااااااااااا عندي نقص حنان 



125- العصفوره قالتلي انك تهربي من البيت ليش ياترى؟
اممم لا بالعكس انا ما بحب الطلعة كتير بس لما تفئع معي من البيت و يللي فيه بطلع بروح باكل شيبس و برجع بكون عاملة حالي زعلانة مع اني بكون مكيفة لاني عم باكل اشياء زاكية هههههههههه




126-أي الاوقات احب اليك خلال اليوم؟
ههههههههه البريك يللي بالجامعة



127-ما هو السؤال الذي تسأليه نفسك كل يوم ؟
اممممممممم ولك ليش انتي هبلة اركزي يا بنت 



128-من هو العضو الذي تريد أن تسأله سؤالاً لو كان الآن في مكانك ؟وإيش السؤال ؟
امممممم ما حدا سؤالي عراس لساني بس حاليا ما في 


129-من تعتقد اكثر الناس يفهمك ولايوجد حاجز بينك وبينه؟
ما حد فاهمني للأسف 




130-ايه السوال اللى مبتحبش حد يسألك إياه من شان اسالك إياه ؟

هههههههههههههههههههه الله عليك يا زيدوووو 
و الله ما بحكي 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]*-تقولي لمين انت عمرى؟
لكل يللي بحبهم 



145-من هو مـثـلك الأعلى في الحياة .!!
ماما و بابا 



146-انسان تعتزي به وترجع له في استشارته في الشئ الذي يخصك .!!
انا بحب استشير هدوئة 



147-ضربتي حد وانتى فى المدرسه احكلنا شويتين؟
يييييييييي كانت اكتر لعبة بحبها بالفرصة اني العب زئيطة هههههههههه و الله كنت ازهئ من الحصص و ما اسدئ و تيجي الفرصة عشان العب كنت اشتري شيبس ( على فكرة كنت اشتري مستر شيبس عل بابريكا و ابلش ) هههههههه و العب و انا عم باكل هههههه و اضرب هالبنات و افلسع على ئولة اماني طبعا صحباتي بس 



148-عملتى مصيبه قبل هيك ؟
مصيبة بس ييييي مصايب 
بس هلأ هديت لأنه امي قرأت عليي المعوذات ههههههه عشان اركز 



149-غرقتى بالبحر قبل هيك ( مع انك ما بتعرفي تسبحي ) ؟
و انا ليش بكره البحر عشان هيك هههههههه 
الله لا يعيدها من تجربة



150-ايه رايك بالناس اللى بيكونوا فى غيبوبه ويقتلوهم قتل رحيم لانهم مش هيرجعوا للحياه فيضطروا يشيلوا عنهم الاجهزه الطبيه ؟

يالله شو هالسؤال صعب يا زيدووووو 
الله لا يحطني بهالموقف لاني بتخيل اني رح اضل عايشة بعزاب ضمير مش طبيعي لأنه رح اضل افكر لأ يمكن يصح بكره  

رأيي انه سؤال صعب و بصراحة ما رح ائدر اجاوب لانه يمكن الحكي غير 


*[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

> انا تعبت و أنا أجهز فيهم 
> 
> يلا الله يعينك عليهم 
> 
> جاوبي عمو جاوبي سوقي يابا





شفت كيف يا زيدو و انا اجاوبك عالأسئلة 

عااااااادي نت مبسوطة هههههههه 

و تسلم على هالأسئلة و بصراحة صدقت بوعدك و هريتني اسئلة ههههههههه 
 :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله يعطيكِ الف عافية هدولة ما قصرتِ واجوبتك بتجنن .. الله يحرسك ويسعدك  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله قدها ونص هدولة  :Bl (18):

----------


## كوكو

الصراحةدائما مواضيعك مميزة لما حبيت اني اكتبك بشعر عجزت  :36 1 62[1]:

----------

